# Karma - Userbewertung auf mtb-news.de



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

der Tom und ich haben lange diskutiert, ob wir es machen oder nicht und haben uns entschlossen, es fuer sechs Wochen zu testen. "Was?" fragt ihr? Ein Benutzerkarma fuer alle registrierten Benutzer von mtb-news.de.

Nachfolgend findet ihr eine kurze Beschreibung, worum es geht. Wenn die Sache gut ankommt, werden wir sie drin lassen, wenn nicht, wird sie nach den sechs Wochen (oder frueher) wieder deaktiviert. Wir sind aber optimistisch und hoffen auf eure rege (und ehrliche) Beteiligung!

Das ganze mit dem Karma (Renommee) ist eigentlich recht simpel erklärt:
Ein x-beliebiger Benutzer kann für jeden Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers eine Wertung abgeben, in dem er auf das Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 des jeweiligen Beitrages klickt. Dort hat er nun die Möglichkeit negatives ("Ich lehne ab") oder positives ("Ich stimme zu") Karma bzw. Karmapunkte samt Kommentar zu vergeben. Lasst euch von den beiden Möglichkeiten nicht irritieren, denn wenn ein User einen nützlichen Beitrag gemacht hat, mit dem er vielen anderen oder auch nur einem anderen User geholfen hat, müsst ihr ja nicht unbedingt "zustimmen", aber den Beitrag als hochwertig empfinden und den entsprechenden User dafür mit postivem Karma belohnen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für etwaige Spamthreads, dort könnte man dem User dann negative Kritik geben. Liegt halt ganz bei euch.

Das eigene Karma erkennt man an den schwarzen, roten, grauen oder grünen Punkten unter dem Avatar. Je mehr rote Punkte, desto schlechter das Karma, je mehr grüne Punkte, desto besser das Karma. Schwarze Punkte stehen dafür, dass ein User sein Karma versteckt. Er kann zwar bewertet werden, sein Karma wird aber öffentlich nicht zur "Schau" gestellt (dies kann unter "Nuetzliche Links" > "Einstellungen aendern" eingestellt werden). Graue Punkte heißen neutral, also weder gut noch schlecht.
Um euren Karma stand anzuschauen, genügt ein Blick ins Profil, dort seht ihr die letzten 5 Bewertungen, ob sie positiv oder negativ waren, von wem und natürlich den entsprechenden Kommentar. Wenn ihr bei eurem eigenen Beitrag auf die  Karmagrafik klickt, seht ihr, ob und welche Karmapunkte ihr auf diesen speziellen Beitrag bekommen habt.

Alle User haben unterschiedliche "Stärke" was das Karmageben angeht. Je länger ein Benutzer registriert ist oder je mehr Posts oder Karmapunkte er hat, desto mehr Punkte vergibt er auch mit einer Bewertung. Ein absoluter Newbie gibt z.B. nur einen Punkt pro bewertung ab (egal ob positiv oder negativ) und ein Boardopi (hallo *g*), der schon mehr als 1 Jahr registriert ist (= + 1 Punkt pro Jahr) und mehr als 1000 Beiträge hat (= + 1 Punkt pro 1000 Posts), vergibt damit 2 Punkte.

Voraussetzung zum Bewerten ist ein Postcount von mindestens 50 Beiträgen und eine mindestens neutrale Karmaleiste (also 0 Punkte und damit eine graue Grafik). Jeder Benutzer kann maximal 10 Beiträge pro Tag (24h) vergeben. Er muss auch 20 andere Benutzer bewertet haben, bis wieder der selbe Benutzer bewertet werden darf. Wenn mir Tom also positives Karma für exzellentes Herumfluchen und Geclose gibt (immerhin leben und bestätigen sich Mods und Admins dadurch und davon  ), muss er erst 20 anderen Leuten eine Bewertung gegeben haben, bis er mich wieder bewerten darf.

Klar ist auch, dass ich, da ich ja einzelne Beiträge bewerte, nur eine Bewertung pro Post abgeben kann.

Administratoren (und nur die) vergeben das Zehnfache an Punkten pro Bewertung, d.h. sie müssen also besonders vorsichtig sein, wen sie negativ oder positiv bewerten. 

Bis jetzt hat auf Grund des früheren nicht Vorhandenseins dieses Feature zu einem Fehler geführt, der euch das Karma vergeben zwar erlaubte, ihr dabei aber keine positiven oder negativen Punkte vergeben habt. Wie gesagt braucht man jetzt nicht mehr +10 sondern "nur" 0 Karmapunkte, um einem anderen User positive oder negative Kritik aufzudrücken. Neue User starten bereits mit +10 Karmapunkten.

Ich hoffe ihr habt soweit alles verstanden, bei Fragen stehe ich euch natürlich wie immer zur Verfügung. Schreibt einfach in diesen Thread!

Am Schluss noch eine bitte:
Wie im Rollenspiel bei den Zauberkräften: Setzt eure Karmavergabe bitte sorgfältig und überlegt ein. Nur weil euch ein Beitrag gefällt oder ihr gleicher Meinung seid, müsst ihr nicht unbedingt Karma vergeben.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## drivingghost (29. Juni 2004)

Welcher Postzähler? Ich dachte der wäre seit Ewigkeiten abgeschafft damit Evil Rider sich nicht selbst hochpusht und stolz darauf ist    .

Ich habe rechts von den Posts einen Postzähler, fängt in jedem Thread bei 1 an und läuft weiter. 

Links, bei diesen Karmapunkten habe ich jedoch keinen Zähler, kann mich jedoch wage daran erinnern dass es mal einen gab, in erwähnter Gegend. 

Bitte kläre mich auf.
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Postzähler? Ich dachte der wäre seit Ewigkeiten abgeschafft damit Evil Rider sich nicht selbst hochpusht und stolz darauf ist    .



Er wird halt nicht angezeigt. Ich meinte auch unter dem Avatar, habs jetzt im Text geaendert. Bei dir ist da z. B. ein schwarzes Viereck, was bedeutet, dass du deine Karma-Anzeige nicht aktiviert hast. Bei mir ist es gruen -- also aktiviert. Hat nur noch nichts gebracht, ist naemlich nur einer von den Dingern da 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

Ich finde das ja ganz witzig, glaube aber langsam, dass ich ein Benutzerhandbuch fürs IBC benötige...

Wäre es nicht vielleicht einfacher gewesen, die Thread-Bewertung (1-5 Sterne) auf einzelne Beiträge zu erweitern und im Avater den Durchschnittswert erhaltener Sterne anzuzeigen?

Wie auch immer:
1. Freue ich mich auf die ersten negativen Stimmen (eigentlich klar, welche User sich jetzt melden müssen... äh... also, ich zum Beispiel)
2. Finde es klasse, dass das Forum immer mehr an Gimmicks und damit an Unterhaltungswert gewinnt.

Gutenachtkuss...


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das ja ganz witzig, glaube aber langsam, dass ich ein Benutzerhandbuch fürs IBC benötige...
> 
> Wäre es nicht vielleicht einfacher gewesen, die Thread-Bewertung (1-5 Sterne) auf einzelne Beiträge zu erweitern und im Avater den Durchschnittswert erhaltener Sterne anzuzeigen?



Also, es zwingt dich ja keiner, diese Funktion zu nutzen  

Es ist zudem so, dass diese Funktion bereits in der Forensoftware integriert ist, der Aufwand der Aktivierung des Features war also relativ gering. Alles andere waere eine aufwaendige Programmierarbeit und zeitlich nicht zu schaffen.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es zwingt dich ja keiner, diese Funktion zu nutzen



Wie gesagt: ich find's gut. Nur kompliziert (die ganzen Regeln, Einschränkungen). Damit es aber nicht nur die 30 aktivsten IBC'ler nutzen, würde ich mal drüber nachdenken die Funktion standardmäßig zu aktivieren...

So, jetzt ist aber wirklich Feierabend


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Juni 2004)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was da bei rumkommt!


----------



## fez (29. Juni 2004)

habe das Karma-Dingen jetzt mal aktiviert - aber was bedeutet die Anzeige "fez im Forum unbekannt" wenn ich auf meinen grünen Karma-Punkt klicke ?


----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2004)

... öfter mal was Neues  Und für Experimente bin ich ja eh immer.

Wenn ich das recht verstehe, gibts bei mehr pos./neg. Bewertungen mehr Bobbel. Für wie viele Bewertungen steht ein Bobbel, oder ist das eine logarithmische Skala?

Leider finde ich noch keins der beschriebenen Features (Baustelle? Bin ich zu blöd?)



> Um euren Karma stand anzuschauen, genügt ein Blick ins Profil, dort seht ihr die letzten 5 Bewertungen, ob sie positiv oder negativ waren, von wem und natürlich den entsprechenden Kommentar.


Wo genau? Hab erst bei "Einstellungen ändern" gefunden, dass ich anscheinend schon Punkte habe (danke, an wen auch immer), aber nix von Kommentaren oder wofür. Oder ist das das "Startkapital"...?



> Wenn ihr bei eurem eigenen Beitrag auf die Karmagrafik klickt, seht ihr, ob und welche Karmapunkte ihr auf diesen speziellen Beitrag bekommen habt.


 Das ist kein Link:
	
	



```
Karma: <img class="inlineimg"  ... />
```

Letztlich fänd ichs noch hilfreich, zu trennen zwischen durchschnittlicher Bewertung b (zB auf einer Skala zwischen -100 und +100 %) und der Zahl der Bewertungen n (als Maß für die Aussagekraft von b; bisher angezeigt wird ja sowas wie n*b). Denn einer, der frisch dabei ist, könnte ja eine höhere Bewertung b verdient haben, hatte aber einfach noch keine Chance, ein hohes n zu erhalten. Klar, oder...

Auch wenn die Spanne für b (ähnlich bei ebay) recht klein sein dürfte, könnte es helfen, dass die Zahl der Spambeiträge sinkt. Schaumermal


----------



## jona$ (29. Juni 2004)

das ganze klingt in meinen ohren ziemlich kompliziert (vielleicht zu kompliziert für den geringen nutzen?), aber solange ich nichts bezahlen muss (  ) guck ich mir natürlich alle neuerungen gerne an...
bin gespannt, ob dieses system in den nächsten sechs wochen angenommen wird...


...und ich sehe schon die 68793463040470239420 threads im ddd-forum "ey alda, wassn der grüne kackhaufen unter mein bild, ey??!!!??"   

..und gerade aus dem klientel wollen bestimmt viele gerne den bad boy spielen und durch pöbel-postings mächtig viel schlechtes karma einfahren... 
könnte ja der neue sport der spammer sein "who's the one and only bad ass?"


aber trotzdem erstmal ein erwartungsfrohes


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Juni 2004)

Bin nicht besonders begeistert. In anderen Forums wo ich aktiv bin, hat man auch mit karma probiert aber nach par Wochen abgeschafft weil es zu Zankereien zwischen Users brachte, die sich nacher nur beschäftigten, sich gegenseitig schlecht zu bewerten, andere die anfingen zu schümpfen, weil sie schlechte Bewertungen hatten und es ungerecht fanden, mobing, andere die andere User verlangten, gute Bewertungen abzugeben... na ja, ziemlich kaotisch, die Sache.  

Vieleicht läuft es hier gut. Wollen wir es wenigstens hoffen und mal erst abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (29. Juni 2004)

örk... brauchen wir sowas wirklich?? 

nochmal zwei offtopic sachen:

die tree-anzeige am unteren thread-rand (also am ende jeder seite) (- dieses mtb-news > DDD-forum > blah blah , das meine ich) ist wech. stattdessen ist da nurnoch ein button "nach oben". 
ich find das bisserl doof, da ich jetzt 2 klicks mehr machen muss um irgendwo hin zu kommen.

dann zweitens, die funktion eine zusatzkategorie im fotoalbum anzugeben find ich zwar ok, aber hey, muss dass bild dann gleich 2 (oder sogar 3) mal in meiner gallery erscheinen? kann man das nicht anders lösen?

und nochmal ontopic: 

für neue user ist das zwar vielleicht interessant, um zu schaun wer produktives von sich gibt im forum, aber meiner meinung brauch man sowas nun wirklich nicht unbedingt. wer hier bisschen länger mitliesst weiss meistens recht schnell bescheid, wer hier müll faselt und wer hilfreich ist.

naja, just my 2 cent.

cheers
crossie

p.s.: hab ich jetzt bei trailflyer gesehn, seit wann kann ich bilder in die sig pflanzen? und wie geht dem?


----------



## Lehmann1 (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe die User im Forum können unterscheiden zwischen "ich bin einfach einer anderen Meinung, der Beitrag bringt mich nicht weiter, hat aber seine Berechtigung" und "der Beitrag hat mit der Sache nichts zu tun oder wird sogar persönlich". Das ist bei der Beschreibung leider unbeachtet. Aus gegensätzlichen Meinungen kann ich lernen, wenn hier meine Idee zu einem Thema ab sofort mit richtig oder falsch bewertet wird, halte ich die Karma-Bewertung für Unsinn.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

jona$ schrieb:
			
		

> ..und gerade aus dem klientel wollen bestimmt viele gerne den bad boy spielen und durch pöbel-postings mächtig viel schlechtes karma einfahren...



... und wer sagt, dass ab einer gewissen negativen Punktzahl der Account nicht fuer sagen wir mal 7 Tage dichtgemacht wird? 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> örk... brauchen wir sowas wirklich??
> 
> nochmal zwei offtopic sachen:
> 
> ...



Werden wir bald wieder aendern.



> dann zweitens, die funktion eine zusatzkategorie im fotoalbum anzugeben find ich zwar ok, aber hey, muss dass bild dann gleich 2 (oder sogar 3) mal in meiner gallery erscheinen? kann man das nicht anders lösen?



Nein.



> p.s.: hab ich jetzt bei trailflyer gesehn, seit wann kann ich bilder in die sig pflanzen? und wie geht dem?



Garnicht, wen wir mit soetwas erwischen, wird die Signatur gleich auf 0 gekuerzt. Bilder in der Sig sind nicht erwuenscht!

rikman


----------



## crossie (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wer sagt, dass ab einer gewissen negativen Punktzahl der Account nicht fuer sagen wir mal 7 Tage dichtgemacht wird?
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



super idee 

ganz toll, dann kann ich jetzt ja (nur ein beispiel) lauter user per PM dazu auffordern , evil_rider (oder wem auch immer) lauter schlecht bewertungen reinzudrücken, und schwupps ist er weg vom fenster. das gleiche kann dann natürlich auch mit mir gemacht werden...


----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juni 2004)

Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten - einerseits hilft Karma natuerlich, dass *neue* User wissen, wessen Tech-Tipps sie ernst nehmen können und wessen Tipps sie lieber nicht befolgen.
Aber sobald man 2 oder 3 monate dabei ist, merkt man auch so sehr schnell, wessen Tipps man ernst nehmen kann und wen man nicht beachtet oder ggf einfach auf die Ignore-Liste setzt weil nur Muell kommt. Das bekommt niemand anders mit und erfuellt seinen Zweck effektiv und unauffällig.

Ich wuerde niemals jemand ein schlechtes Karma geben, nur weil ich ihm nicht zustimme. Schreibt z.B. jemand "Cannondale ist Scheissse und baut Coladosen fuer die Eisdiele" (um beim Thema zu bleiben  ) wuerde ich ihm dafuer kein schlechtes Karma geben obwohl ich anderer Meinung bin und die Äusserung undifferenziert ist. Er kommt einfach auf die Ignoreliste und fertig. Ich ärgere mich nicht mehr ueber den Mist, diskreditiere den betr. User aber nicht bei anderen Forenmitgliedern (die evtl dessen Meinung schätzen)

Naja ich bin mal gespannt, fuerchte aber, dass es zu Reibereien kommt.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> super idee



Kennst du Smilies? Alter Noergler!


----------



## crossie (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du Smilies? Alter Noergler!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es eben schon im anderen Threat gesagt, aber ich tue es hier auch noch mal - in meinen Augen ist dieses Feature das mit Abstand sinnloseste was hier je eingeführt wurde.

Gründe wurden hier ja schon genügend genannt, darüber hinaus hoffe ich, dass das nicht nur eine findige Idee war um den Mods die Arbeit zu erleichtern. Wenn dem so ist find ich es mehr als traurig.

Ich nenne sowas öffentliche Blossstellung und das es hier zu Reibereien kommen wird ist ja wohl nicht nur vorprogrammiert sondern so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche !


----------



## Baxx (29. Juni 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Postzähler? Ich dachte der wäre seit Ewigkeiten abgeschafft damit Evil Rider sich nicht selbst hochpusht und stolz darauf ist    .



Beim Kommentieren im Fotoalbum wird er angezeigt  (bekomme ich für den Tipp jetzt positive Bewertungen?  ).


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nenne sowas öffentliche Blossstellung und das es hier zu Reibereien kommen wird ist ja wohl nicht nur vorprogrammiert sondern so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche !



Geht es dir nicht gut? Du kannst die Anzeige deines Karmas unterbinden. So kann hier niemand blossgestellt werden, der es nicht will. 

Beruhige dich mal wieder ... 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es dir nicht gut? Du kannst die Anzeige deines Karmas unterbinden. So kann hier niemand blossgestellt werden, der es nicht will.
> 
> Beruhige dich mal wieder ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman




ganz grosses Kino rikki - auf das wir bald das 2 klassen IBC haben 

ich bin raus und warte die erste reibereien ab !


----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juni 2004)

Naja, Karma ausschalten ist ja wie Nicht-FDJ Mitglied sein in der DDR....

Christian


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es dir nicht gut? Du kannst die Anzeige deines Karmas unterbinden. So kann hier niemand blossgestellt werden, der es nicht will.
> 
> Beruhige dich mal wieder ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



Ich finde das Feature gut. Nur, um mal eine Gegenmeinung zum Mainstream hier zu formulieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Probleme geben wird. Das Ebay-System funktioniert ja ähnlich und auch recht gut.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... öfter mal was Neues  Und für Experimente bin ich ja eh immer.



Gute Einstellung! 



> Wenn ich das recht verstehe, gibts bei mehr pos./neg. Bewertungen mehr Bobbel. Für wie viele Bewertungen steht ein Bobbel, oder ist das eine logarithmische Skala?


 Nicht ganz logarithmisch, aber auch nicht linear. Mehr log als lin 



> Leider finde ich noch keins der beschriebenen Features (Baustelle? Bin ich zu blöd?)



Du findest die Bewertungen, die fuer dich abgegeben wurden im Kontrollzentrum unter deinen Abos.



> Wo genau? Hab erst bei "Einstellungen ändern" gefunden, dass ich anscheinend schon Punkte habe (danke, an wen auch immer), aber nix von Kommentaren oder wofür. Oder ist das das "Startkapital"...?



Startkapital sind 10 Punkte. Alles andere kommt aus Bewertungen.



> Das ist kein Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht 



> Letztlich fänd ichs noch hilfreich, zu trennen zwischen durchschnittlicher Bewertung b (zB auf einer Skala zwischen -100 und +100 %) und der Zahl der Bewertungen n (als Maß für die Aussagekraft von b; bisher angezeigt wird ja sowas wie n*b). Denn einer, der frisch dabei ist, könnte ja eine höhere Bewertung b verdient haben, hatte aber einfach noch keine Chance, ein hohes n zu erhalten. Klar, oder...
> 
> Auch wenn die Spanne für b (ähnlich bei ebay) recht klein sein dürfte, könnte es helfen, dass die Zahl der Spambeiträge sinkt. Schaumermal



Ja klar, aber dafuer, dass wir gerade nur eine Testphase am Laufen haben, wuerden wir ungern die Software modifizieren. Klar, oder ... 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ganz grosses Kino rikki - auf das wir bald das 2 klassen IBC haben



Erklaere bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Feature gut. Nur, um mal eine Gegenmeinung zum Mainstream hier zu formulieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Probleme geben wird. Das Ebay-System funktioniert ja ähnlich und auch recht gut.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




bie ebay hat es aber einen anderen hintergrund !!! IMHO

@rik

2klassen da kannst du nehmen was du willst rot/grün, anschalter/ausschalter, befürworter/hasser, onlinegbliebene/verjagte .... das lässt sich endlos weitermachen ...

naja wie gesagt macht mal ich hol mir popcorn und sehe zu ....

HUIIIIIIII - ich seh grade ich hab ja schon 7 punkte - yipeee ... nee doch ganz großes kino


----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wer sagt, dass ab einer gewissen negativen Punktzahl der Account nicht fuer sagen wir mal 7 Tage dichtgemacht wird?
> 
> Gruesse, rikman


und dann? halt ich für schwachsinn, immerhin sind das rein subjektive bewertungen die aus 1000 gründen erfolgen können und dann zur sperrung führen, obwohl sich ein user keines vergehens schuldig gemacht hat.
sehe die sache ähnlich wie chrisitian74


----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juni 2004)

Jetz ertappe ich mich schon beim ständigen Reloaden des Kontrollzentrums, um zu sehen wie mein Karma steht....

Also macht eure 6 Wochen und dann guckt euch GUT an, wies läuft. ("ergebnisoffene Diskussion")

Christian


----------



## harryhallers (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte mich auch gegen das Karma  aussprechen.
Ich denke das das sie Qualität der Beiträge von alleine klärt, wer brauchbares Schreibt.
Außerdem möchte ich auch nicht, wenn man mal einen schlechten Tag erwischt, einen Reingedrückt bekommen, was ich für ein schlechtes Karma habe!

OT: Den ToTop Link hatte ich mir gewünscht, wurde hier auch schon angesprochen, war zusätzlich gemeint und nicht das die Nav weg sollte.

Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht sagt bescheid   

LG Bang.


----------



## Das Waldi (29. Juni 2004)

Im DDD Forum scheinen einige Kumpels schon ernsthaft zu versuchen, ihr Bad-Boy-Image auszubauen . 


> bie ebay hat es aber einen anderen hintergrund !!! IMHO


Klar, aber es gab hier auch schon in heiklen Situationen einige "beratende" Beiträge mit denen die betreffende Person ihr Bike völlig geschrottet hätte...


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2004)

Also Freunde, mein System hat mit dem Karma ein Problem, ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen, noch Karma vergeben, das liegt an unserer Firewall. Problem dabei ist, da ich es unnötig finde wollte ich es einfach ignorieren, das das Forum auf meinem Rechner jetzt so lahm ist, das es keinen Spaß mehr macht!
Schaltet den Quatsch ab, das braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juni 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> HUIIIIIIII - ich seh grade ich hab ja schon 7 punkte - yipeee ... nee doch ganz großes kino



Blöde Frage in dem Zusammenhang: Wo lässt sich das denn ablesen?


----------



## Das Waldi (29. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Also Freunde, mein System hat mit dem Karma ein Problem, ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen, noch Karma vergeben, das liegt an unserer Firewall. Problem dabei ist, da ich es unnötig finde wollte ich es einfach ignorieren, das das Forum auf meinem Rechner jetzt so lahm ist, das es keinen Spaß mehr macht!
> Schaltet den Quatsch ab, das braucht kein Mensch!


Was hast du für einen Rechner, was für einen Browser? Ist JavaScript aktiviert?



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage in dem Zusammenhang: Wo lässt sich das denn ablesen?


Unter "Nützliche Links", dann "Einstellungen ändern" steht "Du hast zur Zeit xx Renommeee-Punkte."


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage in dem Zusammenhang: Wo lässt sich das denn ablesen?


in deinem kontrollzentrum wenn du es aktiviert hast !

tut mir leid aber wer ohne diesen karma quatsch nicht in der lage ist die qualität von beiträgen zu werten tut mir leid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. Juni 2004)

Dann mach's doch einfach aus und ignoriere es   .
Jetzt wird ein kurzfristiger Hype los gehen, jedem, dem es Spaß macht, hat sein Spaß, allen anderen kann's egal sein.
In einigen Wochen ist es entweder Routine oder egal.


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2004)

Naja, 

ist schon klar!  

Der Sinn dieser Massnahme eröffnet sich im Zusammenhang mit den zurückliegenden Ereignissen tatsächlich nur dann, wenn ein allgemeines unkritisches User-Wohlverhalten, wenn auch nur mittelbar, herbeigeführt werden soll! Sicherlich ist dies bei persönlichen Angriffen anders zu werten.
In beiden Fällen aber die Sperrung eines Zuganges hiermit in Zusammenhang zu bringen, erscheint äusserst bedenklich. 
Für eine Rechtfertigung ohne nähere Begründung ist das Karma sicherlich überhaupt nicht geeignet.

Die weiteren Bedenken über die Freischaltung der Funktion sollen an dieser Stelle unbenannt bleiben! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## fez (29. Juni 2004)

Jetzt kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein. *Das mit der Sperrung war ein Witz*. Das hat Rickman doch auch ganz klar gesagt als Croissant die gleiche Befürchtung geäussert hat...



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> In beiden Fällen aber die Sperrung eines Zuganges hiermit in Zusammenhang zu bringen, erscheint äusserst bedenklich. Für eine Rechtfertigung ohne nähere Begründung ist das Karma sicherlich überhaupt nicht geeignet.


----------



## whoa (29. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie finde ich's lustig, da sich (von den Leuten die ich halbwegs kenne) nur die aufregen, welche den meisten "Stuss verzapfen". Es ist ja nicht so das man für jede OT-Bemerkung eine "reingewürgt" bekommt und selbst wenn... schreibt man hauptsächlich brauchbare Zeilen können ein paar negative Bewertungen einem doch wahrlich egal sein!
Es gibt nunmal schlicht Leute, ich erinnere da nur wieder gerne an die 2 "Patienten" aus'm Classic Forum, den "freundlichen" älteren Herren aus Österreich und den Titanal-Spezialisten, vor denen sollte jeder Neue gewarnt sein.


@ Basti
Was um alles in der Welt wäre daran falsch, wenn es den Admins die Arbeit erleichtern würde?!


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

Zwei Dinge zur Technik:

Im Kontrollzentrum sehe ich NICHT, von wem ich bewertet wurde. Soll das so sein? Hast du das geändert? In dem ersten Beitrag stand, man könnte es sehen!?

Wenn ich auf den Karmapunkt eines Beitrags von mir klicke, passiert gar nichts... sollte man da nicht sehen, wieviele Punkte es für diesen speziellen Beitrag gab!?


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge zur Technik:
> 
> Im Kontrollzentrum sehe ich NICHT, von wem ich bewertet wurde. Soll das so sein? Hast du das geändert? In dem ersten Beitrag stand, man könnte es sehen!?


das war heute morgen auch ncoh so - mittlerweile ist's scheinbar deaktiviert ... für anonymes beballern mit bewertungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge zur Technik:
> 
> Im Kontrollzentrum sehe ich NICHT, von wem ich bewertet wurde. Soll das so sein? Hast du das geändert? In dem ersten Beitrag stand, man könnte es sehen!?



Nein, Irrtum.



> Wenn ich auf den Karmapunkt eines Beitrags von mir klicke, passiert gar nichts... sollte man da nicht sehen, wieviele Punkte es für diesen speziellen Beitrag gab!?



Nein, denn man kann keine Punkte direkt vergeben. Nur "Gut" oder "Schlecht". Gerade zum Anfang koennte das zu Verzerrungen in der Wertung fuehren, wird sich aber bald einspielen.

Nochmal an alle (besonders die Noergler): Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Test. Wem es nicht gefaellt, der schaltet die Anzeige seines Karmas einfach aus und fertig.

baron: du wolltest doch ruhig sein?! 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> In beiden Fällen aber die Sperrung eines Zuganges hiermit in Zusammenhang zu bringen, erscheint äusserst bedenklich.



Bitte vor dem Druecken des Antwort-Buttons erst ein Thema komplett lesen.

Gruesse, rikman

BTW, vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann eine kleine Belohnung fuer Leute mit sehr hohem Karma im Forum ... ?!


----------



## spOOky fish (29. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und dann? halt ich für schwachsinn, immerhin sind das rein subjektive bewertungen die aus 1000 gründen erfolgen können und dann zur sperrung führen, obwohl sich ein user keines vergehens schuldig gemacht hat.
> sehe die sache ähnlich wie chrisitian74




 die karma-bewertung wird in fach kreisen auch schleim-koeffizient genannt 

ich liebe euch alle  und jetzt her mit dem karma


----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juni 2004)

Ich fand das bisherige Vorgehen mit dem herausheben von wirklich "wissenden" Usern (wie z.B. Technik-Mitgleid des Jahres usw) eigentlich ausreichend. Wenn man eine Frage geschrieben hat und es kamen verschiedene Meinungen als Antwort, dann wusste man auf welche der zahlreichen Antworten man sich verlassen konnte.

Wenn ich jetzt guck ob jmd 3 oder 4 Karmasterne hat, ist das noch keine Garantie, ob die Tipps des "besseren" auch technisch sinnvoller sind, zumal nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wofuer der User seine Karmas bekommen hat.

Man kann ja nur sehen, wofuer MAN SELBST seine Karmas kriegt, aber im Profil anderer User steht nix, man sieht nur 1, 2 oder x Karmas.

*Falls es bei den Karmas bleiben sollte, wäre ich dafuer, wenigstens sehen zu können, wofuer der jew. andere User seine Meriten bekommt.*

Ich finde dass das Forum hier eigentich sehr zivilisiert und spam-/fakefrei ist (ok Ausnahmen gibts immer), von daher ist das Installieren einer zweiten Ueberwachungsfunktion neben den Mods fuer mich unverständlich.

Christian


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Juni 2004)

diese Karma-Bewertung ist absolut kontraproduktiv:

- steigert das Streit-Potential
- könnte User subtil dazu drängen unter bestimmten Umständen nicht ihre Meinung zu schreiben um das "Risiko" einer möglichen negativ-Karma-Wertung zu umgehen
- man geht womöglich nicht offen und tolerant auf jemanden zu, wenn man seine "negatives Karma" sieht
- es gibt kein wirkliches Argument dafür, warum soetwas nötig sein soll


----------



## Marcus (29. Juni 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand das bisherige Vorgehen mit dem herausheben von wirklich "wissenden" Usern (wie z.B. Technik-Mitgleid des Jahres usw) eigentlich ausreichend. Wenn man eine Frage geschrieben hat und es kamen verschiedene Meinungen als Antwort, dann wusste man auf welche der zahlreichen Antworten man sich verlassen konnte.
> Wenn ich jetzt guck ob jmd 3 oder 4 Karmasterne hat, ist das noch keine Garantie, ob die Tipps des "besseren" auch technisch sinnvoller sind, zumal nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wofuer der User seine Karmas bekommen hat.
> Man kann ja nur sehen, wofuer MAN SELBST seine Karmas kriegt, aber im Profil anderer User steht nix, man sieht nur 1, 2 oder x Karmas.



Sieh es mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel: Das Forum hat nun wirklich sehr viele Mitglieder. Es ist so moeglich eine _einigermassen_ repraesentative (auf das Forum bezogen) Zuteilung der Punkte hinzubekommen. In einem kleinen Forum wuerde ich dir uebrigens vollkommen recht geben.



> *Falls es bei den Karmas bleiben sollte, wäre ich dafuer, wenigstens sehen zu können, wofuer der jew. andere User seine Meriten bekommt.*



Eine gute Idee, mal schauen, ob sich das verwirklichen laesst.



> Ich finde dass das Forum hier eigentich sehr zivilisiert und spam-/fakefrei ist (ok Ausnahmen gibts immer), von daher ist das Installieren einer zweiten Ueberwachungsfunktion neben den Mods fuer mich unverständlich.



Es ist nicht als Ueberwachungsfunktion gedacht. Es soll nur 'wertvolle' User hervorheben koennen. Wie gesagt, wer sein Karma nicht zeigen will, macht es nicht. Ganz einfach. 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte vor dem Druecken des Antwort-Buttons erst ein Thema komplett lesen.
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



Danke!

Das sollte eine Anregung darstellen, damit nicht zukünftig über das vermeintlich redliche Ziel hinausgeschossen wird!

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass dies aus dem gesamten Thema heraus ersichtlich war!  

Im Sinne des Karma gelobe ich aber Besserung!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Um euren Karma stand anzuschauen, genügt ein Blick ins Profil, dort seht ihr ... von wem ...



Ich sehe da in der ersten Spalte grüne und schwarze Punkte (ich nehme an, die sagen aus, welchen Status das Punkte-vergebende-Member hat!? Sonst gäbe Schwarz ja keinen Sinn, oder?!), in der zweiten Spalte den Beitragsbetreff, dann Datum/Uhrzeit und fertig.



> . Wenn ihr bei eurem eigenen Beitrag auf die  Karmagrafik klickt, seht ihr, ob und welche Karmapunkte ihr auf diesen speziellen Beitrag bekommen habt.



ich verstehe gar nicht, wo ich klicken könnte. Links unter meinem Benutzerbild auf den bunten Punkt?


----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2004)

Naja... ich sehe Karmapunkte nicht so sehr als Orientierung für neue Mitglieder oder gar als Ausweis für Glaubwürdigkeit -- schließlich gibts genügend Beispiele für Mitglieder, die viele gehaltvolle Beiträge posten und dann auch mal wieder nur Spaß machen, ohne gleich 25 Smileys dahinter zu setzen.  Mit anderen Worten: Wer immer irgendwelche Ratschläge hier befolgt, tut das auf eigene Verantwortung und kommt um einen gewissen Plausibilitätscheck eh nicht herum.

Vielmehr werden Karmapunkte -- wie gesagt -- ein Anreiz sein, selbst etwas disziplinierter zu posten; ebay wurde ja schon erwähnt, da funktioniert das doch ganz gut und das ist auch eine vergleichbare Anwendung.  Wobei hier, und der Einwand ist berechtigt, das auch nach hinten losgehen kann ("wer bekommt die meisten roten Punkte").  Und dabei muss man noch nicht mal was fürchten, Stichwort doppelte Identität.

Was Reibereien angeht:  Muss doch niemand fürchten, zu Unrecht "niedergekarmt" zu werden, dafür gibts ja gewisse Sicherungen (die man sicherlich noch ausbauen sollte...), und durch die erzwungene breite Streuung der Abstimmenden wird das Ergebnis einigermaßen objektiv sein.

Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist das Argument, dass eigentlich jeder mitmachen muss.  Denn wer sollte schon eine gute Bewertung verbergen wollen?  Also heißt schwarzer Punkt: schlechtes Karma.  Oder wie würde man das Verbergen der ebay-Bewertung interpretieren.

Jetzt warten wir mal die sechs Wochen ab; bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2004)

(is ja auch Testphase ...)

Kommentar sollte Pflichtfeld sein und erst nach erfolgreicher Rechtschreibprüfung akzeptiert werden. Senkt vielleicht auch den Missbrauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich verstehe gar nicht, wo ich klicken könnte. Links unter meinem Benutzerbild auf den bunten Punkt?



Huhu,

nee; aber wenn du den Zeiger nen Moment auf dem Punkt lässt kannst Du lesen, daß du hier unbekannt bist...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Banshee Rider (29. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann ich jetzt ja lauter user per PM dazu auffordern , evil_rider lauter schlecht bewertungen reinzudrücken



Jop das kannste ruhig machen     

Nee mal im Ernst: Ich finds net schlecht weil man dann bestimmt weniger sinnlose Antworten kommen...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (29. Juni 2004)

*g* 



> vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Du hast in den letzten 24 Stunden recht viele Beiträge bewertet. Gönne dir eine Pause und versuche es später wieder.


----------



## trekkinger (29. Juni 2004)

Haahha..ha..hhallo!

Ich halte davon auch nichts. 

Wenn jemand (wider besseren Wissens) mal oder sogar des öfteren etwas Blödes von sich gibt (möglicherweise auch ich?), dann wird dieser gleich  nicht so gut bewertet.
Anhand so mancher pöbliger Antwort-Kommentare lässt sich dies gut voraussagen. (Aktion>Gegenreaktion...führt zu kriegähnlichen Zuständen )
Stinkstiefel gibt es eben immer und überall.
Ausserdem würde ich mich dadurch irgendwie manipuliert fühlen, bloss nichts kontroverses o.ä abzugeben  . 

O.K., es gibt sie - die Dauermüllbringer, aber die erkennt man sowieso gleich. 
Und durch die Bewertungen wird so etwas ja auch nicht verhindert bzw. die Qualität verbessert.
Es wird dann eher diejenigen geben, die sich dadurch besonders profilieren wollen und dafür alle Mittel ausschöpfen.....................
Im echten Leben gibt es solche Bewertungssysteme schliesslich auch nicht.



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du Smilies? Alter Noergler!


Das ist doch der Ausdrucksweise (Bewertung) genug, oder!!? 




Vieles im Leben kann man gebrauchen; das meiste davon wird jedoch (leider) missbraucht...

WAS VERSPRECHT IHR EUCH DAVON?

WIE BEGRÜNDET IHR DAS?

(Da bin ich mal gespannt...)


1984 !!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Also dass mir jemand für den Beitrag:

"Judas Priest - All Guns Blazing" im "Was hört ihr grade im Moment?" - Thread
zwei Punkte gegeben hat, ist ja sehr nett, aber doch eher wenig sinnvoll um meine Bike-Sachverstand zu beurteilen, oder?

Kann man die Funktion evtl. auf bestimmte Bereiche/Themen begrenzen? Fände ich besser.


----------



## Chriz (29. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: hab ich jetzt bei trailflyer gesehn, seit wann kann ich bilder in die sig pflanzen? und wie geht dem?




ich weiss wie - wird aber nicht verraten  

ist halt nicht umsonst deaktiviert.


PS: ist ne gute idee mit dem karmazeug



			
				konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nee mal im Ernst: Ich finds net schlecht weil man dann bestimmt weniger sinnlose Antworten kommen...



das denk und hoff ich auch


----------



## mankra (29. Juni 2004)

Ob das gut geht...... Mal schauen


----------



## Silent (29. Juni 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> OT: Den ToTop Link hatte ich mir gewünscht, wurde hier auch schon angesprochen, war zusätzlich gemeint und nicht das die Nav weg sollte.


Schon mal auf deiner Tastatur die Taste "Pos 1" gedrückt?
versuch mal, du wirst feststellen das wie durch Wunder diesen ToTop Link ersetzt 
Wenn du nach unten willst drückste "Ende"


Zum Karma:
Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## mankra (29. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich auf das Symbol zum Bewerten klicke, springt bei mir der Browser (IE6) nur nach oben, aber es passiert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (29. Juni 2004)

naja ich schreib doch lieber meine Beiträge ins Board bevor ich meine Zeit mit sinnloser bewerterei der anderen User verbringe


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube, ich werd mich da auch raushalten...sitz eh schon zuviel an der Kiste... 
Also tut mir nix; ich tu euch auch nix...


----------



## Berti (29. Juni 2004)

ich kann bei mir nicht auf das karma klicken?

da steht nur, dass ich 13 Resummeepunkte habe

was bedeutet das!?


----------



## luniz (30. Juni 2004)

frage: was bedeutet dieser mouseover-tag, der erscheint, wenn ich über den grünen bobbel gehe mit dem cursor? da steht "xxx ist im forum unbekannt"


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> frage: was bedeutet dieser mouseover-tag, der erscheint, wenn ich über den grünen bobbel gehe mit dem cursor? da steht "xxx ist im forum unbekannt"



Hab ich auch schon geschrieben...interessiert hier niemanden...


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2004)

Hey!! Wer gibt mir hier zum "Test" negative Karmapunkte? *reib* *schimpf* 



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem würde ich mich dadurch irgendwie manipuliert fühlen, bloss nichts kontroverses o.ä abzugeben


Wieso, es gibt doch häufig mehrere Meinungen, und vielleicht werden Dich die Leute mit gleicher Meinung ja dann wieder positiv bewerten?

Aber in dem Punkt, dass mehr nach Zustimmung/Ablehnung der geäußerten Meinung bewertet werden wird, anstatt (wie wünschenswert) neutral nach Qualität des Beitrags, hast Du wohl leider Recht. Eine Meinung, die mir nicht passt, werde ich wohl auch leichter als "unreflektiert" oder "zu wenig begründet" ansehen, ob ich will oder nicht. Bin Mensch und nicht Gott.



> Und durch die Bewertungen wird so etwas ja auch nicht verhindert bzw. die Qualität verbessert.


Das wäre nach sechs Wochen mal zu begutachten. Gut möglich, dass wir auch keine signifikante Änderung spüren.



> Im echten Leben gibt es solche Bewertungssysteme schliesslich auch nicht.


Ist jetzt kein Argument dagegen. IRL stehst Du auch nicht so vielen "Unbekannten" gegenüber. Würdest Du bei ebay auf die Bewertung verzichten wollen? Ich nicht.



> WAS VERSPRECHT IHR EUCH DAVON?


s.o.



> 1984 !!!!!!!


Tja, das seh ich auch als Problem. Auch wenn rikman glaubwürdigst versichern wird, die Daten unter Verschluss zu halten -- was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht missbraucht werden. Wobei die Infos, die wir hier sonst hinterlassen, sicherlich brisanter sind als gegenseitig verteilte Karmapunkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (30. Juni 2004)

ShadowOnTheSun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also dass mir jemand für den Beitrag:
> 
> ...



Ick war es nicht, aber wenn jemand der Meinung ist das war wichtig für Ihn zu wissen dann ist es doch in Ordnung.

Ansonsten glaube ich nicht das durch diese Karmapunkte jemand aufhört schwachsinnige Antworten zu geben. Wer Müll schreibt der ist doch darauf aus andere zu reizen also ist Ihm ein schlechtes Karma auch egal.


----------



## *JO* (30. Juni 2004)

ich find's cool   
vorallem die diskusion hier is klasse keiner sagt mehr was richtig eindeutiges.  .is da wohl das karma drans chuld ?   
naja ich finds net so übel da man es ja auschalten kann und somit bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen ob man es sehen darf oder nicht.
gerade für Forum neulinge is das bestimmt ne super sache und ich find es is auhc lustig zu schauen ob man gerade "beliebt" oder unbeliebt" ist oder ähnliches. . .is einfach ne spielerei für die die lust dazu haben und die die keine lust dazu haben könnens ja ausmachen     

@mankara
sowas passiert mir auch manchmal wenn ich posts schreiben will und die seite noch nicht fertif geladen ist. . .musst einfach mal einen moment warten und es dann nochmal versuchen. . .

mfg JO
(wenns stört solls ausmachen


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2004)

Ab wieviel Karmapunkten gibts denn nun zwei?



			
				*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem die diskusion hier is klasse keiner sagt mehr was richtig eindeutiges.  .is da wohl das karma drans chuld ?


Würde eher sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass die Sache sehr ambivalent ist. Kann viel helfen, viel kaputt machen oder auch gar nix ändern. Drum isses ja ein Experiment.



> naja ich finds net so übel da man es ja auschalten kann und somit bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen ob man es sehen darf oder nicht.


Wie gesagt, das glaub ich nicht. Da ist ein enormer Gruppendruck; was verborgen wird, kann ja nur schlecht sein.


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

jo, schliesse mich der testphase an   

probieren geht über studieren *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## Chriz (30. Juni 2004)

werden das eigentlich mehr punkte, oder bleibt es bei einem einzigen mit der farbe grün, grau oder rot (bzw schwarz)?

OK hat sich erledigt 

aber ab wann bekommt man "mehr" punkte?


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> frage: was bedeutet dieser mouseover-tag, der erscheint, wenn ich über den grünen bobbel gehe mit dem cursor? da steht "xxx ist im forum unbekannt"



@Admins:

Warum wird diese Frage nicht beantwortet? Sie wurde schon dreimal gestellt.

Könnt ihr nicht oder wollt ihr nicht?


----------



## Silent (30. Juni 2004)

in der Erklärung steht das man sehen kann von wem beurteilt wurde. Kann ich aber nicht sehen, wüßte es aber schon gerne.
Kann man das Script nicht so ändern das auch ein Grund abgegeben werden muß um Bewerten zu können?
Ist halt ein wenig dumm wenn man für ein normales Posting negativ bewertet wird und weiß nicht was sich derjenige dabei gedacht hat (und man nicht weiß wer es war)


----------



## CaptainPsycho (30. Juni 2004)

Ich find Karma auch gut. Da kann man sehen, wer nur Müll schreibt und wer sinnvolle Sachen schreibt.

Gruss Joachim


----------



## dubbel (30. Juni 2004)

"In der Demokratie kann man eine Meinung haben, muss man aber nicht!" [D. Nuhr].


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Admins:
> 
> Warum wird diese Frage nicht beantwortet? Sie wurde schon dreimal gestellt.
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht oder wollt ihr nicht?




auch wir mods sind im forum scheinbar unbekannt    macht euch also keine sorgen ;-)


grüße coffee die es auch nicht weis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Admins:
> 
> Warum wird diese Frage nicht beantwortet? Sie wurde schon dreimal gestellt.
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht oder wollt ihr nicht?



... wir haben eventuell auch noch andere Sachen zu tun. Job, Studium, Familie, etc. etc. 

Prinizipiell wird zwischen positivem und negativem Karma unterschieden, erkennbar an roten oder gruenen Grafiken. Schwarz bedeutet, dass der User sein Karma nicht zeigen will.

Es gibt nun nicht nur die Unterteilung in positiv oder negativ, sondern jeweils noch verschiedene Karma-Level. Das aeussert sich zum einen in zusaetzlichen gruenen oder roten Punkten und zum andere in einer Aenderung des Spruches, der bei MouseOver angezeigt wird. Dieser Spruch bedeutet so gut wie garnichts, ist einfach nur ein Spruch, der einem Zahlenwert zugewiesen wurde. Es ist vielleicht klar, dass mit steigendem Karma auch andere Spruechen zu lesen sein werden.

Ueber die Verteilung oder die Level-Up-Punktzahlen werden wir nichts verraten, es soll ja ein bisschen spannend sein 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Chriz (30. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ueber die Verteilung oder die Level-Up-Punktzahlen werden wir nichts verraten, es soll ja ein bisschen spannend sein
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



rikman ist auf dem Weg ein angesehener User zu werden


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> auch wir mods sind im forum scheinbar unbekannt    macht euch also keine sorgen ;-)
> 
> 
> grüße coffee die es auch nicht weis.




Hi Coffee,

rikman hat ja zwischenzeitlich was dazu geschrieben. ich häng mich mal zur weiteren Diskussion da an.

Gruß
GF


----------



## harryhallers (30. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Coffee,
> 
> edit: O.K. beitrag wieder gelöscht.
> 
> ...


Hey,

wollte gerade mit Zitat antworten, da war er wech!
Habe den Beitrag aber noch als Mail und ich fand den Standpunkt gut!
LG Bang.


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> wollte gerade mit Zitat antworten, da war er wech!
> Habe den Beitrag aber noch als Mail und ich fand den Standpunkt gut!
> LG Bang.



Grüß Dich Bang,

ich schreib es nochmal. Mittlerweile hat rikman ja auch geantwortet, dort werde ich weiter diskutieren.

LG
Michael (aka Goldfisch)


----------



## :mr:80%: (30. Juni 2004)

IHOM gibts kaum was sinnloseres (dafür bekomme ich bestimmt schon den ersten minuspunkt...aber stört mich nicht). wenn inhaltlich mehr passieren würde, wär das ja ok, aber bloss weil etwas da ist, muss man es nicht nutzen (was ja auch bei mir liegt).
im rr-bereich gibt es einen ganzen haufen (sinnloser) fragen- bei den leuten merkt man einfach, das sie sich überhaupt mit nix beschäftigen & sogar noch posten, ob sie 2 pedale brauchen. tja, da fängt die krux schon an, das ein oder andere mal juckt es mir schon in den fingern, sie mal auf die suchfunktion hinzuweisen...mit der karmascacher wird dass dann bestimmt mehr in richtung unbeliebt & krieg hingehen...was UNNÖTIG ist.
wie gesagt-meine meinung. weitermachen.


----------



## Berti (30. Juni 2004)

und jetzt ich bitte nochmal: warum kann ich bei mir draufklicken, und es passiert nix?


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben eventuell auch noch andere Sachen zu tun. Job, Studium, Familie, etc. etc.



Komm schon. Wollen wir hier kommunizieren oder rumblödeln? Die Frage wurde seit gestern früh drei oder viermal gestellt. Von Dir und thomas wurden seit dem eine Menge Fragen beantwortet nur diese eine nicht. Das macht diese Frage zum Politikum, obwohl es gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, wenn man Deine Antwort liest.



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Prinizipiell wird zwischen positivem und negativem Karma unterschieden, erkennbar an roten oder gruenen Grafiken. Schwarz bedeutet, dass der User sein Karma nicht zeigen will.



So weit so gut. Ähnlich ist das ja auch bei Ebay. Da muss aber eine Legende her, so wie der absolute Zahlenwert, um so etwas transparent zu machen.



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nun nicht nur die Unterteilung in positiv oder negativ, sondern jeweils noch verschiedene Karma-Level. Das aeussert sich zum einen in zusaetzlichen gruenen oder roten Punkten und zum andere in einer Aenderung des Spruches, der bei MouseOver angezeigt wird. Dieser Spruch bedeutet so gut wie garnichts, ist einfach nur ein Spruch, der einem Zahlenwert zugewiesen wurde. Es ist vielleicht klar, dass mit steigendem Karma auch andere Spruechen zu lesen sein werden.
> 
> Ueber die Verteilung oder die Level-Up-Punktzahlen werden wir nichts verraten, es soll ja ein bisschen spannend sein
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



Alles in allem finde ich das alles leider sehr verwirrend und dadurch wenig nutzbringend. ich sollte vorausschicken, dass ich ein solches Feature befürworte, weil es hilft, soziologische und (gruppen-) dymamische Prozesse in die virtuelle Welt... blabla.

Ich finde aber, dass so etwas schon gescheit gemacht sein muss, um nicht im besten Falle überflüssig zu sein. User haben in der Bedienung dieses Forums einige Dinge zu lernen, es ist ein sehr großes Forum mit sehr mächtigen Funktionen. Daher kannst Du nicht unterstellen, dass die Mechanik jedem Nutzer geläufig sein dürfte. Im Gegenteil: Rund 99,99% der Nutzer dieses Forums werden sicherlich mit einer neuen Funktion konfrontiert, ohne sie in Gänze zu verstehen. Aber was sehen sie genau?

Man sieht ein kryptisches Icon, zu jedem Beitrag. Das Mouse-Over-Event der meisten Browser weiss dazu zu berichten: "Beitrag bewerten". Was unklar bleibt, ist der Zusammnhang zwischen hoffentlich grünen Karma-Icon und dieser Funktion. Naja, sei es drum: ich bewerte mal einen Beitrag, um mich zu bedanken. Kollege Mit-Fisch (Spookey) ist fällig. Ich bewerte also einen Beitrag von ihm positiv.

Leider finde ich keine Darstellung meiner Bewertung. Weder ist der Beitrag in irgendeiner Art "erhoben", noch kann ich sehen, dass ich überhaupt gerated habe. Ganz zu schweigen von meinem pointierten Kommentar, der ein wenig bissig aber augenzwinkernd und gutmeinend war. Der ist auch im Nirvana Eurer SQL-Datenbank verschwunden.

Jetzt bin ich ja nicht doof und habe obendrein die laufende Diskussion bezüglich "Karma" mitbekommen. Insofern bin ich in der besonderen Situation, einen Zusammenhabng zwischen "Beitragsbewertung" und "Userwert genannt Karma" herstellen zu können - Neu-Usern wird das NICHT gelingen. "Wie funktioniert das also jetzt? Drauf klicken? Nee, geht nicht. Mouse-Over. Was steht da? 'Spooky Fisch ist im Forum unbekannt'. Was soll denn das heissen? Wo ist denn meine Wertung hin?"

Vermutlich muss man dann auf das User-Profil klicken?! "Öffentliches Profil anzeigen" - ah da steht was: "Empfehlungen: 0" - Kann das sein? Dann wäre meine positive Bewertung durch eine negative Bewertung eines anderen Users aufgehoben?! (+1 und -1 = 0). Könnte das sein?

Nö. Ich wette, dass ist eine ganz andere Funktion, die AUCH nicht erklärt wird.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

1. Erhebt keine Daten, die ihr hinterher nicht anzeigt (Kommentar),
2. Macht transparent, wer, wen, wann, warum und wie bewertet hat,
3. Spart euch doch die pseudo-witzigen Sprüche zum Karma-Level (Mouse-Over) und haut lieber die absoluten Zahlen rein, kommt besser,
4. Arbeitet am Konzept: Was wollt ihr bewerten? Beiträge oder User? Falls Beiträge sollten die Bewertungen im Kontext ablesbar sein. Handelt es sich um Userbewertungen, muss die absolute Zahl auch ablesbar sein.
5. Wenn ich nicht bewerte, bewerte ich dann letztlich "neutral"? Ich kann ja nur mit "ich stimme zu", "ich stimme nicht zu" bewerten,
6. Vielleicht stimme ich zu aber finde der User ist trotzdem das Mega-*********. Wähle ich dann "stimme nicht zu"? Wie sollte für sowas die Begründung aussehen?

Vielleicht merkt Ihr, dass die Funktionen und Workflows nicht durchdacht sind. Da hilft dann auch keine 6wöchige Probephase. Da müsst ihr m.E. nochmal ran (konzeptionell).

Nochmal: Konzipiert sowas in Richtung Ebay, die sind nicht umsonst Marktführer in ihrem Segment. Deren Bewertungssystem funktioniert gut und intuitiv. Dann kann es ein gewinn für alle werden. So bringt es nichts und ihr werdet es nach 6 Wochen wieder abschalten.

Grüße
Michael

P.S.: Deaktiviert doch bitte dieses "Adult-Speech"-Modul. Das in meinen Beiträgen rumgeXt wird, ist ja schon bescheuert genug, ich fände es besser, wenn dass bei Bedarf durch einen Moderator geschieht. BTW: S-C-H-E-I-S-S-E steht seit 1970 sogar im Duden. Ist ja genauso, wie in Amerika, wo ständig rumgepiept wird.


----------



## scooter_werner (30. Juni 2004)

Ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag   

den würde ich jetzt positiv bewerten, wenn ich wüsste, was das genau für Auswirkungen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2004)

SO ...

Ich hab mir jetzt alles nochmal durchgelesen, und durchdacht - aber ich komm immernohc nicht hinter Sinn und Zweck dieses Bewertungssystems - für mich is das der totale Schwachsinn.

Und wie es auch im posting vor mir steht, in der momentanen konzeption hilft auch eine 6 wöchige testphase nicht.

Ich sehe bei ebay zwar den Sinn in solchen Bewertungen aber hier ist das .... nun ja ich wiederhole mich.

Jeder schreibt mal gehaltvollere Sachen und weniger gehaltvolle Sachen, daraus allerdings Bewertungen erstellen zu wollen - ich weis nicht, aber macht mal ruhig.

Und damit ich jetzt wieder bei meinen 7 Bewertungspunkten ankomme noch ein kleiner Anstoß für die Verantworlichen.
MACHT DAS FORUM NICHT ZU KOMPLIZIERT ! Seit dem Softwareupdate auf Version 3 ist dieses Forum mit so viel überflüssigem Zeug überladen, wodurch der Spaß definitiv auf der Strecke bleibt ! (ACHTUNG DAS WAR MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG)

Weniger ist oft mehr !


----------



## BertoneGT (30. Juni 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> MACHT DAS FORUM NICHT ZU KOMPLIZIERT ! Seit dem Softwareupdate auf Version 3 ist dieses Forum mit so viel überflüssigem Zeug überladen, wodurch der Spaß definitiv auf der Strecke bleibt ! (ACHTUNG DAS WAR MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG)
> 
> Weniger ist oft mehr !





ganz meine Meinung. 

Das Forum hat das selbe Problem wie alle Bike, Autos, Handys, Fernseher..... alles das was technisch möglich ist wird realisiert. Obwohl es den Spass mindert.

Wer ein richtig gut gemachtes Forum mal sehen will guckt hier:
http://www.oldtimer.de/cgi-bin/ultimate.cgi
Einfach, unkompliziert, alle wichtigen Funktionen da. 
Und es gibt sogar einen User ähnlich unserem "Sharky", dort heisst er allerdings anders. Wer findet ihn 


Ich habe offen gestanden seit gestern einfach keine Lust mehr, Beiträge hier im Forum zu schreiben. Nicht weil ich schlecht bewertet würde (im Gegenteil) sondern weil ich aus einer diffusen Stimmung heraus einfach seit gestern keinen Spass dran habe.

Ich habe beschlossen meine Karmafunktion auszuschalten,obwohl und gerade weil ich "im Plus" bin.
Ich hoffe dass da viele Leute mitziehen. Man kann die Funktion nicht kritisieren und dennoch aus Selbstbeweihräucherung heraus bei sich selbst anschalten.


Christian


----------



## polo (30. Juni 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beschlossen meine Karmafunktion auszuschalten,obwohl und gerade weil ich "im Plus" bin.
> Ich hoffe dass da viele Leute mitziehen. Man kann die Funktion nicht kritisieren und dennoch aus Selbstbeweihräucherung heraus bei sich selbst anschalten.
> 
> 
> Christian


War doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## BertoneGT (30. Juni 2004)

Wäre ich jetzt ein unreflektierendes Ar$chloch, hätte ich dir grad mit Freude ein mieses Karma reingedreht.
Aber ich lass es sein. (Spürst du meine Güte?)

Christian


----------



## Marcus (30. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> So weit so gut. Ähnlich ist das ja auch bei Ebay. Da muss aber eine Legende her, so wie der absolute Zahlenwert, um so etwas transparent zu machen.



Zum Glueck laufen ueber uns keine finanziellen Geschaefte der User, sprich man kann hier gar keine vergleichbare Situation herstellen.



> [...]
> Nö. Ich wette, dass ist eine ganz andere Funktion, die AUCH nicht erklärt wird.



.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_vb_referrals_explain



> 1. Erhebt keine Daten, die ihr hinterher nicht anzeigt (Kommentar),



Jeder User kann die Kommentare sich betreffend lesen.



> 2. Macht transparent, wer, wen, wann, warum und wie bewertet hat,



Es bleibt zu klaeren, ob das machbar ist - sowohl rechtlich als auch technisch.



> 3. Spart euch doch die pseudo-witzigen Sprüche zum Karma-Level (Mouse-Over) und haut lieber die absoluten Zahlen rein, kommt besser,



Mal schauen.



> 4. Arbeitet am Konzept: Was wollt ihr bewerten? Beiträge oder User? Falls Beiträge sollten die Bewertungen im Kontext ablesbar sein. Handelt es sich um Userbewertungen, muss die absolute Zahl auch ablesbar sein.



Muss sie eigentlich nicht. Man muss dem System nur etwas Zeit geben. Jetzt, wo alle einen gruenen Gnubbel haben ist es klar, dass es nicht aussagekraeftig ist. Lass mal ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen, da sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Da haben dann einige Leute halt vier oder fuenf Kaestchen und andere nur zwei usw.



> 5. Wenn ich nicht bewerte, bewerte ich dann letztlich "neutral"? Ich kann ja nur mit "ich stimme zu", "ich stimme nicht zu" bewerten,



Ja.



> 6. Vielleicht stimme ich zu aber finde der User ist trotzdem das Mega-*********. Wähle ich dann "stimme nicht zu"? Wie sollte für sowas die Begründung aussehen?



Denk dir was aus ... 



> Vielleicht merkt Ihr, dass die Funktionen und Workflows nicht durchdacht sind. Da hilft dann auch keine 6wöchige Probephase. Da müsst ihr m.E. nochmal ran (konzeptionell).



Wir werden am Konzept nichts aendern, da es fest in der Forensoftware implementiert ist. Ich habe vorher in einigen anderen Foren gelesen, die diese Funktion aktiviert haben. Soll ich dir was verraten? Ueberall wurde anfangs rumgemosert, ueberall die selben Argumente - ob nun in Deutschland oder in den Staaten oder sonstwo. Nach kurzer Zeit wollten die meisten ?User das Feature nicht mehr missen ... Sicherlich wird es immer Leute geben, die dagegen sind. Ich glaube, hier wird diese Funktion in ihrer Bedeutung viel zu ueberbewertet.

Wir werden in sechs Wochen sehen, was Sache ist.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden am Konzept nichts aendern, da es fest in der Forensoftware implementiert ist. Ich habe vorher in einigen anderen Foren gelesen, die diese Funktion aktiviert haben. Soll ich dir was verraten? Ueberall wurde anfangs rumgemosert, ueberall die selben Argumente - ob nun in Deutschland oder in den Staaten oder sonstwo. Nach kurzer Zeit wollten die meisten ?User das Feature nicht mehr missen ... Sicherlich wird es immer Leute geben, die dagegen sind. Ich glaube, hier wird diese Funktion in ihrer Bedeutung viel zu ueberbewertet.
> 
> Wir werden in sechs Wochen sehen, was Sache ist.
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



Ja. Ich kenne den Zusammenhang. Das Feature muss ganz oder gar nicht genommen werden. Ich würde es für mein Forum in der Form nicht nehmen.

Danke für die Erhellung. In der Form werde ich es deaktivieren.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

in bayern würde man jetzt einfach sagen


*"ward mers ab"*




ok wart ma halt amol   


grüße coffee *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm*


----------



## Würfel (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe den Thread zwar gerade überfolgen, aber ich fürchte trotzdem die Frage war schon da, muss ich überlesen haben: Wo kann ich denn meinen Punktestand sehen, bzw. die Kommentare die die User abgeben? TIA


----------



## Marcus (30. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Thread zwar gerade überfolgen, aber ich fürchte trotzdem die Frage war schon da, muss ich überlesen haben: Wo kann ich denn meinen Punktestand sehen, bzw. die Kommentare die die User abgeben? TIA



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usercp.php? unten


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

rikman,

ich glaube bei der wahl des unwortes des jahres 2004, steht seit gestern "karma" ganz oben   

coffee


----------



## Würfel (30. Juni 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usercp.php? unten



Nichts zu sehen (siehe Screenshot). Liegt es vielleicht daran dass ich noch nichts bekommen habe? Will mir nicht mal jemand Karma geben damit ich das testen kann (jaja, ganz schön hinterfotzig von mir sich das zeugs so zu erschleichen )


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2004)

@ kai,

guggst du in dein kontrollzentrum, unten...

grüße coffee


----------



## Würfel (30. Juni 2004)

Aha, jetzt fluppt es. Ich dachte schon es liegt am Browser...


----------



## trekkinger (30. Juni 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, es gibt doch häufig mehrere Meinungen, und vielleicht werden Dich die Leute mit gleicher Meinung ja dann wieder positiv bewerten?
> 
> Ist jetzt kein Argument dagegen. IRL stehst Du auch nicht so vielen "Unbekannten" gegenüber. Würdest Du bei ebay auf die Bewertung verzichten wollen? Ich nicht.


Wozu? 
Dadurch das meine Meinung (oder mein Beitrag) bewertet wird, sei es gut oder schlecht, wird sich daran trotzdem nichts ändern.
Falls ich etwas falsches oder gar unüberlegtes bzw. dummes Niederschreibe, wird es sowie dementsprechend (mehr oder weniger) sachlich kommentiert bzw. verbessert und mit witzigen Bewertungen in Form von Smileys  unterlegt.
Gerade Neulinge könnten durch ein Bewertungssystem verunsichert sein; wir haben doch alle mal klein angefangen..
Ausserdem produziert es Vorurteile; damit geht dann ein Stückchen Objektivität verloren, was gerade in einem Forum sehr Schade ist. Schliesslich sind diese für Meinungsaustäusche (richtig geschrieben, ich glaubte es selber kaum) gemacht.
Und dann anfangen Meinungen zu bewerten - ist schon ´ne blöde Idee.
Noch dazu ändern sich nunmal eigene Meinungen mit der Zeit (Hand auf´s Herz):
Zitat: "Der denkende Mensch ändert seine Meinung"  (Friedrich Nietzsche)


Im richtigen Leben treffe ich genauso viele Unbekannte wie hier und ich komme damit gut zurecht.

Bei eBay ist es was ganz anderes. Dort ist es dazu da, möglichst finanziellen Schaden abzuwenden und in etwa beurteilen zu können, ob ich Jemanden so einigermassen trauen kann.
Dies ist in einem Forum nicht notwendig. 

Auch weil die "Beiträge anzeigen von..."-Funktion genug Transparenz bietet, jemanden als Schwätzer oder intelligenten Mitbenutzer auszumachen.

*Die bereits vorgeschlagene Idee gute Beiträge als entweder sinnvoll, wertvoll, sehr hilfreich oder so ähnlich hervorzuheben würde ich dagegen als eine sehr gute Idee betrachten.  Hebt es doch so das Gute hervor und lässt das schlechte ausser acht.  Da hätte es unter Garantie nur positive Reaktionen als Beifall gegeben. 

Das macht in einem Forum absolut sinn und bringt ALLE vorwärts!!!!*

Macht doch so etwas oder ist dies mit dem Board-System nicht zu machen? 

Och bitte, bitte, bitte
...
Ich will aber....


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Juni 2004)

Größtes Manko:

Ich gehe in mein Kontrollzentrum, sehe unten, dass ein Beitrag von mir bewertet wurde - weiß aber nicht ob positiv oder negativ! Das ist doch ein Programmfehler, oder!? 

Man könnte ja denken, dass man Zustimmung/Ablehnung an den Punkten am Anfang erkennen könnte... aber was bitte würde mir dann ein SCHWARZER Punkt sagen? "Neutral" kann ja gar nicht vergeben werden... (ich hab ein paar grüne und einen schwarzen Punkt).

Rikman?


----------



## Marcus (30. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Größtes Manko:
> 
> Ich gehe in mein Kontrollzentrum, sehe unten, dass ein Beitrag von mir bewertet wurde - weiß aber nicht ob positiv oder negativ! Das ist doch ein Programmfehler, oder!?



Das siehst du doch.




> Man könnte ja denken, dass man Zustimmung/Ablehnung an den Punkten am Anfang erkennen könnte... aber was bitte würde mir dann ein SCHWARZER Punkt sagen? "Neutral" kann ja gar nicht vergeben werden... (ich hab ein paar grüne und einen schwarzen Punkt).



Neutral kann sehr wohl vergeben werden. Wie im ersten Beitrag angedeutet, setzt sich die Zahl der vergebenen Punkt fuer eine Bewertung aus folgenden Faktoren zusammen:

- Anzahl Beitraege im Forum (mindestens 50)
- Zeit der der Registrierung im Forum
- Hoehe des eigenen Karmas

Jeweils mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung. Ihr koennt euch denken, dass bei uns die Anzahl der Beitraege nicht mit der groessten Wichtung in die Summe eingeht.

Wenn nun jemand noch nicht so lange dabei ist und keine 50 Beitraege geschrieben hat, dann bekommst du eben keine Punkte -- es wird allerdings trotzdem ermoeglicht, dir Feedback zu deinem Beitrag zu geben.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab ein Problem damit, das alles zu schnallen; ist mir also viel zu kompliziert. Ich schalt das mal wieder ab und warte mal ab, was so passiert. Bei mir steht jedenfalls noch nix...ich nehme an, es gab noch keine Bewertung.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## :mr:80%: (30. Juni 2004)

...alles in allem ist das ganze jetzt auch nicht gerade schnell...was auch nicht zwangsläufig dafür spricht.

technik hin- und her: das gute ist doch: man muss nicht alles machen.
mein auto fährt auch 230-muss und hab ich aber nicht!
ebenso denke ich, das man auch nicht alle wenn-auch-noch-so hippen
funktionen immer nutzen muss.
ich richte meinen kunden meist ein schlanke, aber dafür einfach zu bedienendes system ein, was dafür aber SCHNELL ist.
aber: wieder nur meine meinung, ich hoffe, am ende wird es eine abstimmung geben


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juli 2004)

Hiermit bekunde auch ich mein Missfallen dieser Funktion. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in Kürze eine ähnliche Situation haben werden wie vor der Deaktivierung des Beitragszählers.
Bei kontroversen Meinungen heisst's dann nicht mehr:
"Ey, ich hab Xtausend Beiträge geschrieben, bin seit dann und dann hier und owne euch alle und bin deswegen der King, der immer Recht hat"
Sondern
""Ey, ich hab 5Mio Karmapunkte, bin seit dann und dann hier und owne euch alle und bin deswegen der King, der immer Recht hat und Du Pups hast ja nur 100Punkte, also halt mal die Klappe"
(natürlich ist damit kein spezieller User gemeint, nur so allgemein  )
Irgendwie keine Verbesserung, oder?
Wie's die Vorredner auch schon gesagt haben: wenn ich wissen will, wieviel ich auf eine technische Meinung geben kann schaue ich mir andere beiträge des Nutzers zu ähnlichen Themen und vor allem die Antworten an, ehe ich meinetwegen aus meiner Black eine Lefty mache (das bezog sich auf die am Anfang angesprochene Gefährlichkeit falscher Ratschläge)
Zumal ja auch Gegenreaktionen auf falsche Ratschläge meist sofort eintreffen in Form von "Gegenpostings". Das hilft mehr als ein total positives Karma, was meinetwegen im DDD-Bereich erteilt wurde und nun zur Bewertung eines Postings im Rennradbereich herangezogen werden soll.

Also schaltets ab!  
(aber meine 21 Karmapunkte will ich behalten  )

Vielleicht noch was zum Abschluß: Ihr habt hier auch ohne Karmapunkte ein geniales Forum geschaffen, was informativer und unterhaltsamer ist als alles Gegoogle. Das es einige Querschläger gibt ist bei der Benutzerzahl logisch aber unvermeidbar. und so lange halten sich Trolle hier auch nicht, entweder werden sie gesperrt oder "geächtet". Gute Arbeit der Mods und Admins und vor allem der User


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

Zombie025 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit bekunde auch ich mein Missfallen dieser Funktion. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in Kürze eine ähnliche Situation haben werden wie vor der Deaktivierung des Beitragszählers.
> Bei kontroversen Meinungen heisst's dann nicht mehr:
> "Ey, ich hab Xtausend Beiträge geschrieben, bin seit dann und dann hier und owne euch alle und bin deswegen der King, der immer Recht hat"
> Sondern
> ...



Doch. Im Gegensatz zum Postcounter kannst du solchen Leute dein Missfallen in Form von Punktabzug darlegen. Das macht es fuer solche von dir angesprochenen Leute unmoeglich, sich in solch hohen Karma-Regionen vorzubewegen bzw. lange dort zu verweilen.


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juli 2004)

Ach hör doch auf Rikman, ich hab dich enttarnt: Du verteidigst die Funktion doch nur, weil sie über dich sagt: 





			
				Karma-Kristallkugel schrieb:
			
		

> Rikman ist auf dem Weg, ein angesehener user zu werden


 Aber ich werde das zu verhindern wissen  

Ok, bäck tu ernst:
Hehre Absicht, aber ich bezweifle, dass es funktioniert, aber lass mich gern eines besseren belehren. Also schliess ich mich dann doch Coffees allsagendem Statement an: "ward mers ab"

Gruß

Zombie (der jetzt Rikmans Karma verschlechtern geht... ach shit, der sieht ja, von wem die Bewertung kam  )


----------



## BertoneGT (1. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Doch. Im Gegensatz zum Postcounter kannst du solchen Leute dein Missfallen in Form von Punktabzug darlegen. Das macht es fuer solche von dir angesprochenen Leute unmoeglich, sich in solch hohen Karma-Regionen vorzubewegen bzw. lange dort zu verweilen.





Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus posten wissende User wesentlich weniger als Plappermäuler die keine Ahnung haben.
Somit kommt ein wissender User auch nicht so oft in Gelegenheit, durch ein sinnvolles Posting sich zu profilieren, im Gegensatz zu einem Quatschkopf der sich vielleicht durch nettes und häufiges Auftreten ein paar "Nettigkeitskarmas" verdient hat.

Zwischen Nettigkeits- und Kompetenzkarmas wird ja kein Unterschied gemacht.
So kommt man vom Regen in die Traufe.

Ich werd die Leute weiterhin ausschliesslich nach ihren Postings beurteilen. Zum Glueck habe ich eine recht gute Uebersicht ueber die User im Forum und weiss, wer ernstzunehmen ist und wer nicht.

Ums nochmal zu wiederholen, das Forum war perfekt, ich verstehe eure Motivation immer noch nicht. 
In meinen Augen zerstört oder zumindest schädigt ihr euer eigenes Werk.

Christian


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> War doch ganz einfach, oder?


Ich weiß zwar nicht von wem, ich habe aber dafür 3x Karma-Beurteilungen bekommen   


> Ich werd die Leute weiterhin ausschliesslich nach ihren Postings beurteilen. Zum Glueck habe ich eine recht gute Uebersicht ueber die User im Forum und weiss, wer ernstzunehmen ist und wer nicht.


Ich hoffe, das gelingt mir auch!   


> Ums nochmal zu wiederholen, das Forum war perfekt, ich verstehe eure Motivation immer noch nicht.


wer sich ausruht, baut ab!


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Ums nochmal zu wiederholen, das Forum war perfekt, ich verstehe eure Motivation immer noch nicht.
> In meinen Augen zerstört oder zumindest schädigt ihr euer eigenes Werk.



Was haeltst du denn davon, erst mal die Testzeit abzuwarten? Jedesmal, wenn ein neues Feature kam, wurde von allen Seiten gemosert was das Zeug hielt. Nach einer Weile wurden neue Features dann als absolutes Muss gesehen und man haette uns die Kopefe abgerissen, wenn wir etwas rueckgaengig gemacht haetten.

Dieses im Voraus schlecht reden stoert mich ein wenig. Lasst uns Abwarten -- wenn es nach sechs Wochen nicht passt, dann machen wir es halt wieder aus.

Aus den Statistiken sehe ich allerdings jetzt schon, dass die Bewertung des Karmas sehr beliebt ist. Und das nach zwei Tagen ... 

Habe das Gefuehl, dass einige Leute viel zu viel ueber ein kleines, nettes Feature nachdenken ...

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## BertoneGT (1. Juli 2004)

@polo

Ich fuer meins immerhin 1x
siehst du, mit 2 Zeilen schlagfertigem Quatsch hast du 3x Karma gekriegt.

Du weisst deshalb trotzdem nicht mehr oder weniger ueber Federungen, Scheibenbremsen oder ähnliches Bike-relevantes Zeug.

Das ist doch das Problem !

Mit Populismus zum Karma.

Du solltest Politiker werden

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (1. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst deshalb trotzdem nicht mehr oder weniger ueber Federungen, Scheibenbremsen oder ähnliches Bike-relevantes Zeug.


Da hast du schon recht. Allerdings ist dieses Forum zwar ein MTB-Forum, doch es sind wirklich selten neue Fragen und Probleme, die auftauchen. Man könnte also durchaus die "besten" Threads zu den immerwiederkehrenden Themen gepostet lassen, und den Rest einstampfen, das Forum schließen.
Nein hier geht's für viele um mehr als nur MTBs, sondern es geht um viel Kommunikation - siehe die Beliebtheit von KTWR.


----------



## BertoneGT (1. Juli 2004)

@ rikman:

meinetwegen, dann halte ich jetzt in diesem Thread fuer 6 Wochen die Klappe - dann sehen wir weiter.

Christian


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst deshalb trotzdem nicht mehr oder weniger ueber Federungen, Scheibenbremsen oder ähnliches Bike-relevantes Zeug.
> 
> Das ist doch das Problem



Was ist Karma? Doch nicht das Wissen um ein bestimmtes Fachgebiet. Schauen wir uns die Definition mal an:



> Karma, das; -s, /ohne Pl./ <altind.> Rel. buddh. unausweichliches Vergeltungsschicksal, das entsprechend den guten oder bösen Taten eines Menschen zur Wiedergeburt in einem höheren oder niedrigeren Dasein führt.



(http://www.dwds.de/cgi-bin/portalL.pl?search=Karma)

Man koennte also eher sagen, ein hohes Karma steht fuer einen wertvollen User, teils unabhaengig von seinem Fachwissen. Wir sind neben einem riesigem Bike-Lexikon naemlich auch noch so etwas wie eine Community ... habe ich zumindest hin und wieder das Gefuehl.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2004)

mich bewerten leute mit insgesamt 4 ausrufezeichen in einer zeile. 
dadurch fühle ich mich belästigt.


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juli 2004)

Tja, sch..ss Anonymität (nein, ich war's nicht, ich war der mit den 5 Ausrufezeichen  ) 
Sollte man nicht sehen können, wer einen bewertet hat? Dazu könnte ja auch ein striktes "Im Thread über Bewertungen diskutierverbot" erlassen werden. Aber derzeit ist es ein Leichtes, jemandem, dessen Meinung mir nicht passt (oder mit dem ich mich mal gezofft habe) einen haufen schlechte Bewertungen zu geben, die nicht berechtigt sind.
Wenn ich dazu Stellung nehmen müsste, würd ich mir überlegen, ob wirklich das Posting wertlos wr oder einfach nur eine kontrahäre Meinung darstellt. ist doch im Fotoalbum auch so gelöst, da seh ich doch auch, wer wie bewertet hat?!


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> mich bewerten leute mit insgesamt 4 ausrufezeichen in einer zeile.
> dadurch fühle ich mich belästigt.



Vier Moeglichkeiten:

1. Karma deaktivieren.
2. Ignorieren
3. Accout loeschen
4. Sechs Wochen durchhalten.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

Zombie025 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber derzeit ist es ein Leichtes, jemandem, dessen Meinung mir nicht passt (oder mit dem ich mich mal gezofft habe) einen haufen schlechte Bewertungen zu geben, die nicht berechtigt sind.



Ist es eben nicht. Du kannst einem User nicht direkt nacheinander 2 Bewertungen geben, sondern musst erst ein gewisse Zahl anderer Leute bewertet haben. Damit es noch ein bisschen schwerer wird, darfst dur pro Tag auch nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Leute bewerten. Somit sollte es fuer eine einzelne Person sehr schwer sein, jemanden mit Absicht ins Rote zu druecken. Wenn es mehrere Leute machen, ist es natuerlich bloed, aber da kann man seinen Verdacht per Mail an hilfe (at) mtb-news.de aeussern, wir werden dem dann nachgehen.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch das meine Meinung (oder mein Beitrag) bewertet wird, sei es gut oder schlecht, wird sich daran trotzdem nichts ändern.


Hm? Woran soll sich nichts ändern? Deinen speziellen Beitrag wirst Du natürlich nicht mehr ändern (können), aber künfiges Verhalten danach ausrichten, möglichst viel Karma einzuheimsen und Posts wie


> Uäääähhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****  ****


eher zu vermeiden.

(Anmerkung: ich mussts kürzen wegen: "Du hast in deiner Signatur oder deinem vorherigen Beitrag zu viele Grafiken verwendet. Bitte klicke auf 'Zurück' und entferne einige davon. Zu den Grafiken zählen Smileys, das vB Code  Tag und das HTML <img> Tag. Die Benutzung dieser drei Grafikarten kann vom Administrator eingeschränkt werden." :D)

[QUOTE=trekkinger]Und dann anfangen Meinungen zu bewerten - ist schon ´ne blöde Idee.[/QUOTE]
Wie gesagt, es besteht die berechtigte Hoffnung, dass, auch wenn (ungewollt) Meinungen bewertet werden, dass sich das rausmittelt. Jedenfalls würd ich mich jetzt nicht davon abhalten lassen, etwas Kontroverses zu posten. (Nur nix gegen rikman ;) Denn der vergibt Karma sicherlich nach der Methode UPDATE TABLE karma SET karma=-1000 WHERE USERNAME=carmin)

[QUOTE=trekkinger]Bei eBay ist es was ganz anderes. Dort ist es dazu da, möglichst finanziellen Schaden abzuwenden und in etwa beurteilen zu können, ob ich Jemanden so einigermassen trauen kann.
Dies ist in einem Forum nicht notwendig. [/QUOTE]
Naja, Vertrauen ist auch hier wichtig, auch wenn's vielleicht nicht immer gleich um Geld geht. Aber auch das nochmal: Karma ist vielleicht gar nicht dazu gedacht, ein objektives Maß für Vertrauenswürdigkeit oder Meinungen oder was auch immer abzugeben (das setzt Ihr in Euren Argumentationen immer voraus). Das ist es bei ebay (bei Licht betrachtet) nämlich auch nicht. Aber es entfaltet dennoch eine enorme erzieherische Wirkung.

[QUOTE=BertoneGT]Ich werd die Leute weiterhin ausschliesslich nach ihren Postings beurteilen. Zum Glueck habe ich eine recht gute Uebersicht ueber die User im Forum und weiss, wer ernstzunehmen ist und wer nicht.[/QUOTE]
Dann versteh ich wirklich nicht, wo Dein Problem ist. Du gibst vor, es nicht zu beachten, aber es stört Dich, wenn es da ist? Hast Du Angst, von einem irrtümlich gut bewerteten User in die Irre geführt zu werden? Hast Du Angst, mal schlechter bewertet da zu stehen als ein Dummquatscher, und Deine mühselig eingetippten Ratschläge werden nicht beachtet? Oder wovor sonst??

[QUOTE=polo]Ich weiß zwar nicht von wem, ich habe aber dafür 3x Karma-Beurteilungen bekommen[/QUOTE]
Positive oder negative?


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2004)

...eine *Frage*: Wurde das Flag "Ich will, dass mein Karma nicht angezeigt wird" anfangs bei allen gesetzt (mit anderen Worten, wessen Karma man sieht, der hat da schon explizit zugestimmt), oder wurde das kopiert aus der bisherigen Einstellung "ich will unsichtbar sein"?

...einen weiteren *Diskussionsbeitrag*: Vielleicht ist es ja sogar ganz gut, dass man _nicht_ sieht, von wem eine Bewertung kommt, denn so lange es negatives Karma gibt, könnte das nämlich wirklich Feinschaften begründen.

...einen weiteren *Gestaltungsvorschlag*: Ich fände es prima, wenn man nur positives Karma vergeben könnte! Eine sinnvolle Anzeige wäre dann natürlich sowas wie "(positive) Karmapunkte PRO ZEITEINHEIT". Vorteile:
Der Anreiz, konstruktivere Beiträge zu schreiben, ist nach wie vor da.
Es kann dafür aber kein böses Blut geben.
Neue Mitglieder haben eine faire Chance, in der Bewertung mit alten Hasen gleichzuziehen (-> löst auch das n*b-Problem, s.o.)
Man bräuchte niemanden zwingen, vor der neuerlichen Bewertung eines bestimmten Mitglieds 20 andere zu bewerten.
und auch trekkinger ist glücklich ^^


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen weiteren *Gestaltungsvorschlag*: Ich fände es prima, wenn man nur positives Karma vergeben könnte! Eine sinnvolle Anzeige wäre dann natürlich sowas wie "(positive) Karmapunkte PRO ZEITEINHEIT". Vorteile:
> Der Anreiz, konstruktivere Beiträge zu schreiben, ist nach wie vor da.
> Es kann dafür aber kein böses Blut geben.




Keine schlechte Idee.
Könnte man vielleicht mit einer Funktion "Inhaltswert bewerten  5=sehr hilfreich 0=nicht hilfreich" verknüpfen. 
Das Ranking des Beitrag müsste dann umso höher sein je 
1. mehr verschiedene Personen für den jeweiligen Beitrag positiv gevotet haben
2. höher die Bewertung insgesamt ausfällt.

Im Ranking allerdings würden nur die Hilfreichen auftauchen.
Und den Schlechten würde man es nicht ansehen, dass sie schlecht bewertet wurden - niemand braucht sich beleidigt fühlen.

ICH WILL  -- ICH WILL --  ICH WILL



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> carmin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens ein bisschen.


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

*MAL NE FRAGE:*

wie kommen eigentlich diese grauen punkte zustande 
ich hab bei mir nur stimme zu / stimme nicht zu  was dann ja rot und grün ergeben müsste. wie kommt dann so ein graues ding daher??


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> MAL NE FRAGE:
> 
> wie kommen eigentlich diese grauen punkte zustande
> ich hab bei mir nur stimme zu / stimme nicht zu  was dann ja rot und grün ergeben müsste. wie kommt dann so ein graues ding daher??



Schrei nicht so!

Zu deiner Frage: wenn die Leute nur mal lesen wuerden ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1325510&postcount=102

rikman


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaha...
also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab dann bekomm ich von usern die wenig beiträge haben / nicht lange dabei sind / ein geringes karma haben eine neutrale bewertung, unabhängig davon ob sie zustimmen oder ablehnen??


----------



## mankra (1. Juli 2004)

Aber Hallo:

Hab mir gerade den ersten Post mal genauer durchgelesen:

Ich glaub, ich kann da einige Leute ganz schön abschießen oder in den Olymp heben:

3 Jahre x (geschätzte 9000 Postings) x Mod = 3 x 9 x 10 = 270 Punkte ............

Zum Glück für alle, funktionierts bei mir eh net


----------



## Chriz (1. Juli 2004)

mankra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Hallo:
> 
> Hab mir gerade den ersten Post mal genauer durchgelesen:
> 
> ...




wenn du x durch + ersetzt kommt es eher hin 
woher hast du die 10 ?


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du x durch + ersetzt kommt es eher hin
> woher hast du die 10 ?



 ...puh...ich sagte ja schon...ist eigentlich alles zu kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (1. Juli 2004)

@Chrisz

Vom ersten Post Rikmans.

Ok, dann sinds also eh nur 120 Punkte.......... Boah, füll ich mich Stark *lol*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Juli 2004)

mankra schrieb:
			
		

> @Chrisz
> 
> Vom ersten Post Rikmans.
> 
> Ok, dann sinds also eh nur 120 Punkte.......... Boah, füll ich mich Stark *lol*




gottchen, ich komm in ein paar tagen von 10 auf 20, wenn ich richtig interpretiere, ca. 1500 posts und 1 jahr registriert.


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

also 2 jahre dabei und postings im fünfstelligen bereich wie mir neulich mitgeteilt wurde. dann vergebe ich als0 12 punkte pro bewertung?


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> gottchen, ich komm in ein paar tagen von 10 auf 20, wenn ich richtig interpretiere, ca. 1500 posts und 1 jahr registriert.



frische Sig aus dem Aldi-Thread was?...  ...auch wenn's total daneben war...ich fand den Spruch cool...


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2004)

Erstens steht in Post #1, dass Faktor 10 nur für die Admins ist und nicht für Otto-Normal-Mod  (Wobei es die Admins ja eigentlich auch nicht nötig hätten, s.o.)

Zweitens beginne ich langsam auch schon an rikman zu zweifeln...


			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ein absoluter Newbie gibt z.B. nur einen Punkt pro bewertung ab (egal ob positiv oder negativ) und ein Boardopi (hallo *g*), der schon mehr als 1 Jahr registriert ist (= + 1 Punkt pro Jahr) und mehr als 1000 Beiträge hat (= + 1 Punkt pro 1000 Posts), vergibt damit 2 Punkte.


1 (auch schon der Newbie) + 1 (mehr als ein Jahr) + 1 (mehr als 1000 Beiträge) = 3?

... versus ...


			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie im ersten Beitrag angedeutet, setzt sich die Zahl der vergebenen Punkt fuer eine Bewertung aus folgenden Faktoren zusammen:
> 
> - Anzahl Beitraege im Forum (mindestens 50)
> - Zeit der der Registrierung im Forum
> ...


Hier also noch ein neue Einflussgröße (Höhe des Karmas), und alles in einer gewichteten Summe, wobei die Gewichte nicht gleich sind (also nix mit einfach addieren). Hoffe, dass _irgend jemand_ weiß, was geschieht


----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2004)

Mea culpa, mea culpa!

Ich dachte eigentlich nach dem ersten Artikel waere alles klar, konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass hier so nachgefragt wird 

Also, was im ersten Artikel steht ist teilweise falsch (ich habs bloss von irgendeiner anderen Seite rauskopiert, weil ich faul bin!), nehmt lieber das hier als Referenz:



> Wie im ersten Beitrag angedeutet, setzt sich die Zahl der vergebenen Punkt fuer eine Bewertung aus folgenden Faktoren zusammen:
> 
> - Anzahl Beitraege im Forum (mindestens 50)
> - Zeit der der Registrierung im Forum
> ...



Ok? 

Alle Spekulationen ueber die vergebebe Punktzahl sind zwecklos, da ihr erstmal nicht wisst, wie sich die o. g. Groessen zur vergebenen Punktzahl zusammensetzen. Tipp: Keiner von euch vergibt zweistellige Werte, aber einige sind dicht dran. 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2004)

Chriz kann offenbar 3 Punkte vergeben.
Jener, der mich "Lichtblick" genannt hat, sogar 6 (richtig so, danke )

Meinen obigen Vorschlag, Karmapunkte pro Zeit anzuzeigen, möcht ich nochmal revidieren: Besser wäre: Karmapunkte pro Post. Auf diese Weise sind Mitglieder, die wenige, aber hochwertige Beiträge liefern, nicht im Nachteil gegenüber Hansdampfs, die durch große Präsenz natürlich leichter Punkte einheimsen, aber vielleicht nur für jeden fünften Beitrag.

Eine weitere Abstufung von 0...5, wie von trekkinger vorgeschlagen: meinetwegen, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Denn das wird durch die Zahl zustimmender Leser bereits hinreichend berücksichtigt.

Das wäre auch ein großes Plus an Bedienbarkeit: Einfach ein Symbol "diesen Beitrag finde ich hilfreich" neben jeden Post -- ein Klick, alles erledigt.



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Schlechten würde man es nicht ansehen, dass sie schlecht bewertet wurden - niemand braucht sich beleidigt fühlen.


Naja, es gibt nach wie vor "schlecht" -- halt als "nicht gut". Aber dafür ist dann jeder selbst verantwortlich und nicht übelwollende Kollegen.



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> carmin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Meldung, ich müsse zuerst einige andere bewerten, ehe ich dieses Mitglied wieder bewerten könne, geht mir inzwischen ganz schön auf den Keks. So haben etliche schon auf positives Karma verzichten müssen  Und ich schreib mir das nicht auf, um es irgendwann nachzuholen. Bewertet wird jetzt oder nie.

Bevor rikman anfängt, zu erklären, wozu diese Sicherung da ist: ist mir schon klar, solang es negatives karma gibt, aber wie gesagt, es würde nicht mehr so wichtig, wenn man sich auf positives beschränkte. Vielleicht nicht ganz abschaffen, aber die Schwelle auf zB 5 senken.


----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen obigen Vorschlag, Karmapunkte pro Zeit anzuzeigen, möcht ich nochmal revidieren: Besser wäre: Karmapunkte pro Post.



Hoert sich gut an, wir braeuchten dazu freilich erst eine groesses Datenbasis. Momentan macht das IMO keinen Sinn. Wir werden das aber im Auge behalten.



> Bevor rikman anfängt, zu erklären,



... rikman der Erklaerbaer ...




> wozu diese Sicherung da ist: ist mir schon klar, solang es negatives karma gibt, aber wie gesagt, es würde nicht mehr so wichtig, wenn man sich auf positives beschränkte. Vielleicht nicht ganz abschaffen, aber die Schwelle auf zB 5 senken.



Done 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eigentlich nach dem ersten Artikel waere alles klar, konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass hier so nachgefragt wird


Hm... Gestern wurde ne halbe Stunde im Radio erklärt, was Vertrauen ist, und was dazugehört. Ein Punkt war: Transparenz. (Nachhören: http://www.dradio.de/aod/player/index.html, Studiozeit, ab ca. 20:30)

Wobei es natürlich auch cool ist, das ein bisschen spannend zu machen. Wer zuerst zwei Bobbel entdeckt, unbedingt hier rein posten!! Und Punktzahl nennen! rikmans Formel knacken wir!! 



> Hoert sich gut an, wir braeuchten dazu freilich erst eine groesses Datenbasis. Momentan macht das IMO keinen Sinn. Wir werden das aber im Auge behalten.


Versteh ich nicht. Wozu "größere Datenbasis"? Kann man doch einfach dividieren? (/0 abfangen). Kommt dann vielleicht 0.026 raus, kann man durch ne schlaue Formel auch wieder auf 0..5 Bobbel abbilden? 



> Done.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich nicht. Wozu "größere Datenbasis"? Kann man doch einfach dividieren? (/0 abfangen). Kommt dann vielleicht 0.026 raus, kann man durch ne schlaue Formel auch wieder auf 0..5 Bobbel abbilden?



Ok, wenn man es zum Schluss auf 0..5 skaliert, dann ist es machbar. Hab ich nicht dran gedacht 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2004)

ich will sehn wer mir da was verpasst hat damit ich es mit gleicher münze zurück geben kann.


----------



## Chriz (2. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zuerst zwei Bobbel entdeckt, unbedingt hier rein posten!! Und Punktzahl nennen! rikmans Formel knacken wir!!



Hab mal onkel google dazu befragt.

klick 

Allerdings kann man die zahlen den boardbedürfnissen individuell anpassen.


----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich will sehn wer mir da was verpasst hat damit ich es mit gleicher münze zurück geben kann.



Sorry Stephan, du hast das System nicht verstanden ...

Chriz: Glaub mal nicht, dass die Zahlen bei uns auch nur annaehernd aehnlich sind.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## phattyred (2. Juli 2004)

ich will nicht das jeder an meinem karma rumpfuschen darf,
das will ich mir ganz ehrlich alleine versauen!


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Wollte mich auch nochmal einmischen... heute sogar ganz ohne Fragen

Die Anregungen von Carmin sind klasse! Ein Karmasystem nur mit positiven Punkten und in Relation zu den geschriebenen Beiträgen führt genau zu dem Ergebnis, was ihr wahrscheinlich ursprünglich geplant hattet! Wenn sich das technisch realisieren ließe - denkt drüber nach. Das ist für mich schon fast die eierlegende Wollmilchsau der Karmasystematik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mich auch nochmal einmischen... heute sogar ganz ohne Fragen
> 
> Die Anregungen von Carmin sind klasse! Ein Karmasystem nur mit positiven Punkten und in Relation zu den geschriebenen Beiträgen führt genau zu dem Ergebnis, was ihr wahrscheinlich ursprünglich geplant hattet! Wenn sich das technisch realisieren ließe - denkt drüber nach. Das ist für mich schon fast die eierlegende Wollmilchsau der Karmasystematik



der erste punkt klingt von der idee her gut. es werden NUR positive punkte vergeben für beiträge die man besonders lobenswert hält.
dann hätte man auch keine auseinandersetzungen nach dem "wie du mir- so ich dir"- prinzip!


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> der erste punkt klingt von der idee her gut. es werden NUR positive punkte vergeben für beiträge die man besonders lobenswert hält.
> dann hätte man auch keine auseinandersetzungen nach dem "wie du mir- so ich dir"- prinzip!



Im gleichen Atemzug könnte man dann auch veröffentlichen, von wem man die Karmapunkte bekommen hat. Rachefeldzüge wären ja dann ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Im gleichen Atemzug könnte man dann auch veröffentlichen, von wem man die Karmapunkte bekommen hat. Rachefeldzüge wären ja dann ausgeschlossen.




... aber Schleimfeldzuege nicht. Wir lassen das lieber sein.

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein Umsetzungskonzept erarbeiten und die Sache implementieren. Kann aber ein paar Tage dauern, da ich momentan etwas Stress habe.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2004)

> ... aber Schleimfeldzuege nicht.


In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich auch das Kommentarfeld streichen -- da kann man nämlich reinschreiben "Gruß xyz" 

(Entfiele bei der ein-Klick-Lösung ja sowieso.)

(Oben ist noch eine Frage untergegangen -- wie wurde das "Ich will mein Karma verbergen"-Flag zu Beginn gesetzt?)


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich auch das Kommentarfeld streichen -- da kann man nämlich reinschreiben "Gruß xyz"



Hatte ich bislang so gehandelt...


----------



## Goldfisch (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich bislang so gehandelt...



Na klar. Was ist denn eine Meinung wert zu der man nicht stehen möchte?

LG:GF


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2004)

hierzu finde ich in meinem Kontrollzentrum eine Bewertung mit dem Kommentar "Spaaam"...und kann nicht sehen, wer sich über so'n pipi aufregt.

Ich schalte den Quatsch mal wieder ab...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## trekkinger (2. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen obigen Vorschlag, Karmapunkte pro Zeit anzuzeigen, möcht ich nochmal revidieren: Besser wäre: Karmapunkte pro Post. Auf diese Weise sind Mitglieder, die wenige, aber hochwertige Beiträge liefern, nicht im Nachteil gegenüber Hansdampfs, die durch große Präsenz natürlich leichter Punkte einheimsen, aber vielleicht nur für jeden fünften Beitrag.


Warum denn die Person bewerten, die den Beitrag verfasst hat?
Einfach nur den Beitrag bewerten um damit auszuschliessen, dass jemand die Karma-Scala mit einer "Ich bin der tollste"-Scala verwechselt. Somit wird das ganze hilfreich, bleibt aber sachlich.

Wer einen guten Beitrag geleistet hat, würde man sowieso beim Aufrufen sehen. 
Stellt man fest, die/-derjenige verfasst öfter mal Nützliches, kann man sich bereits jetzt schon sämtliche Beiträge anzeigen lassen; einschliesslich wie oft
diese bereits aufgerufen wurden (auch ein guter Indikator).


			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Abstufung von 0...5, wie von trekkinger vorgeschlagen: meinetwegen, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Denn das wird durch die Zahl zustimmender Leser bereits hinreichend berücksichtigt.
> 
> Naja, es gibt nach wie vor "schlecht" -- halt als "nicht gut". Aber dafür ist dann jeder selbst verantwortlich und nicht übelwollende Kollegen.
> 
> ...Das wäre auch ein großes Plus an Bedienbarkeit: Einfach ein Symbol "diesen Beitrag finde ich hilfreich" neben jeden Post -- ein Klick, alles erledigt...


Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Erstens taucht tatsächlich wieder "schlecht" auf. (hab mich damit schwer getan) Also besser weglassen.
Zweitens verkompliziert die mehrfache Abstufung  das ganze wieder in der Realisierbarkeit und rikman bräuchte weniger Angst um seine Datenbank-Kapazität haben.
Vorausgesetzt, die Anzahl der abgegebenen "Hilfreich"-Bewertungen pro Beitrag fliessen in ein Ranking mit ein.
Ich nehme an, du meintest das bereits so.



			
				Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> der erste punkt klingt von der idee her gut. es werden NUR positive punkte vergeben für beiträge die man besonders lobenswert hält.
> dann hätte man auch keine auseinandersetzungen nach dem "wie du mir- so ich dir"- prinzip!


 



Bevor man dies so ausführen würde, könnte man ja eine Umfrage dazu machen.

ODER rikman...???  


ICH WILL! --- ICH WILL! --- ICH WILL!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Lord Helmchen ist im Forum unbekannt, uff, mich trifft der Schlag!



Was soll'n das jetzt ? Is auch schon gesagt worden...wenn ich noch mitspielen würde, bekämst Du von mir jetzt Miese mit dem Kommentar "Spaaam"...gehe aber lieber ins Bett...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll'n das jetzt ? Is auch schon gesagt worden...wenn ich noch mitspielen würde, bekämst Du von mir jetzt Miese mit dem Kommentar "Spaaam"...gehe aber lieber ins Bett...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




du mieser spammer 

nö, die leute regen sich ein wenig zu viel über totalen schund auf, so ein kleiner spam spruch macht doch den unterschied zwischen einem langweiligen Schlaf-Forum und einem Forum mit Seele wie der IBC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> du mieser spammer
> 
> nö, die leute regen sich ein wenig zu viel über totalen schund auf, so ein kleiner spam spruch macht doch den unterschied zwischen einem langweiligen Schlaf-Forum und einem Forum mit Seele wie der IBC.



Genau so seh ich das auch. Warum lass ich Idiot mich auch immer weider auf solche Diskusionen ein   ; jedenfalls ist klar zu sehen, daß der Mißbrauch vorprogrammiert ist...


----------



## stscit04 (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich kenne das Prinzip von 
http://slashdot.org 
dort funktioniert das Ganze super!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so seh ich das auch. Warum lass ich Idiot mich auch immer weider auf solche Diskusionen ein   ; jedenfalls ist klar zu sehen, daß der Mißbrauch vorprogrammiert ist...




auch für sowas darf man positives karma verteilen, also gibs mir. Hoffentlich wird die Funktion vereinfacht, also einfach ein button "Beitrag positiv bewerten" und "Beitrag negativ bewerten", meinetwegen auch Haken und Kreuz, Kommentarfeld und so sind nutzlos wie ich finde. Liest eh keiner!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

auf vielfachen Wunsch (und weil erster exzessiver Missbrauch getrieben wurde), ist es ab sofort nicht mehr moeglich, Beitraege mit negativ zu bewerten.

Auch muessen zwischen zwei Bewertungen, die auf ein- und denselben Benutzer zielen, wieder 20 anstatt fuenf andere Bewertungen liegen. Auch hier gab es einige Beschwerden seitens der Benutzer.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## trekkinger (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf vielfachen Wunsch (und weil erster exzessiver Missbrauch getrieben wurde), ist es ab sofort nicht mehr moeglich, Beitraege mit negativ zu bewerten.
> 
> ...


 
Dabei sind noch nicht mal 6 Wochen vorbei.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass die am meisten positiv bewerteten Beiträge easy abrufbar sind...

 KARMA for Sachlichkeit!   
 Go for it!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf vielfachen Wunsch (und weil erster exzessiver Missbrauch getrieben wurde), ist es ab sofort nicht mehr moeglich, Beitraege mit negativ zu bewerten.
> 
> ...



kannst du mir dann erklären, wie mir von gestern nacht auf heute 15 punkte verloren gegangen sind?


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir dann erklären, wie mir von gestern nacht auf heute 15 punkte verloren gegangen sind?



Nein. Aber es kann sein, dass bei der Neuberechnung (diese musste ich vom System durchfuehren lassen) irgendwas schiefgegangen ist. Ich kann mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Bewertungen fuer dich reinziehen und haendisch addieren.

Mir kommt gerade die Idee, die Anzeige der Karma-Punkkzahlen zu unterbinden. Scheint ja bei einigen Leuten schon wieder als Ersatz fuer die deaktivierte Anzeige der Postcounter zu dienen ...

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt gerade die Idee, die Anzeige der Karma-Punkkzahlen zu unterbinden. Scheint ja bei einigen Leuten schon wieder als Ersatz fuer die deaktivierte Anzeige der Postcounter zu dienen ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman




ja bitte mach das, denn einige sehen es wirklich als zähler.

grüße coffee


----------



## polo (6. Juli 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir dann erklären, wie mir von gestern nacht auf heute 15 punkte verloren gegangen sind?



Vermutlich für die negativen Wertungen, die du den Portugal-Kritikern in den diversen EM-Threads gegeben hast   

Dann noch:
1. Zähler abstellen finde ich gut.
2. Ich würde befürworten, wenn man +/- Karma nur abgeben kann, wenn man auch einen Kommentar dazuschreibt.
3. Da Gnaze finde ich witzig + gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (6. Juli 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich für die negativen Wertungen, die du den Portugal-Kritikern in den diversen EM-Threads gegeben hast
> 
> Dann noch:
> 1. Zähler abstellen finde ich gut.
> ...




zu 1. den zähler gibts bei mir zumindest nicht mehr.
zu 2. Minus-karma wurde abgeschafft.
zu 3. in der tat


----------



## Chriz (6. Juli 2004)

@admins

jetzt wo der zähler weg ist, könnt ihr ja was zu der aufschlüsselung sagen.

- was und wann kommt nach "auf dem weg ein angesehener user..."?
- wann gibts den zweiten "böbbel"?


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

Die Punktzahlen sind jetzt deaktiviert. Ich hoffe ueberall, ansonsten ein eine PN.

Sehe grad, Chriz hat alles gesagt.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> @admins
> 
> jetzt wo der zähler weg ist, könnt ihr ja was zu der aufschlüsselung sagen.
> 
> - was und wann kommt nach "auf dem weg ein angesehener user..."?



... nen ganz langweiliger Spruch.



> - wann gibts den zweiten "böbbel"?



... see you later, alligator ... 
 verpetzt wird nichts!

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Chriz (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe grad, Chriz hat alles gesagt.




rikman - lass es
du bist zu langsam für diese welt


----------



## Zombie025 (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt gerade die Idee, die Anzeige der Karma-Punkkzahlen zu unterbinden. Scheint ja bei einigen Leuten schon wieder als Ersatz fuer die deaktivierte Anzeige der Postcounter zu dienen ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman


Hab ich's nicht gesagt  

Gruß

Zombie, der, "in der Tat, vielleicht schon etwas Karma besitzt" (wer denkt sich eigentlich diese Sprüche aus  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

Zombie025 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich's nicht gesagt











> (wer denkt sich eigentlich diese Sprüche aus  )



Ja, nun rate mal. 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## bigf00t (6. Juli 2004)

hab den spaß gerade mal getestet - und schon hab ich positive bewertungen abgegeben, obwohl ichs gar nicht wollte. jetzt weis ich auch warum......
ein system, bei dem nur positiv bewertet werden kann, ist imho zeimlich sinnfrei - daß einige schlaue leute mit negativbewertungen um sich schmeißen natürlich auch.

alles in allem - abwarten und tee trinken, für besonders gelungen halte ich die umsetzung nicht (die idee schon). das einzig funktionierende bewertungsschema, daß ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, gibts bei giant .


----------



## Goldfisch (6. Juli 2004)

Zombie025 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich's nicht gesagt



Jau, ich hab auch einiges gesagt ;-)

Wie auch immer: so ist es ein netter Spaß. Man kann einem Beitrag schnell und unkompliziert zustimmen, ohne ein eigenes Posting mit "100% agree" verfassen zu müssen. Das ist schonmal gut.

Die Auswertungsfunktionen sind noch ein wenig wenig gelungen. Man sieht  nicht beim Posting selbst, wozu es ein Lob gab sondern nur im "Profil".  Und da m.E. lediglich mit einer Liste, die man zwecks Rückverfolgung durchklicken müsste.

Das die Punkte nicht mehr da sind finde ich auch nicht sooo schön, da man nun überhaupt kein Gefühl mehr dafür hat, ob man sich "karmatechnisch" im Laufe der Zeit verbessert hat, oder nicht.

Also: Ein netter Blödsinn, den man genauso gut mitmachen kann.  Ich schalte es gleich mal wieder an...

Greetinx
GF


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Punkte nicht mehr da sind finde ich auch nicht sooo schön, da man nun überhaupt kein Gefühl mehr dafür hat, ob man sich "karmatechnisch" im Laufe der Zeit verbessert hat, oder nicht.



Doch, denn zum einen werden sich die Sprueche aendern, die erscheinen, wenn man mit der Maus ueber so einen gruenen Button geht und zum anderen werden bei manchen Leuten irgendwann auch zwei, drei oder mehr von den gruenen Dingern nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## Goldfisch (6. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, denn zum einen werden sich die Sprueche aendern, die erscheinen, wenn man mit der Maus ueber so einen gruenen Button geht und zum anderen werden bei manchen Leuten irgendwann auch zwei, drei oder mehr von den gruenen Dingern nebeneinander stehen.



_Ja, in der Tat, du besitzt vielleicht schon etwas Karma_

LOL. Den finde ich schonmal gut   

LG:GF


----------



## carmin (6. Juli 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> ein system, bei dem nur positiv bewertet werden kann, ist imho zeimlich sinnfrei


nu komm... Es gibt ja eine Differenzierung nach unterschiedlich-viel-positives-Karma. Siehe oben.

Was jetzt an der Punktzahl im Klartext schlimm war, ist mir nicht ganz klar (die Aufregung ist im Moment halt vielleicht, weil's neu ist), aber okay, ich komm auch ohne aus.

Mehr interessieren würden mich die "Beschwerden" dazu, dass man denselben User bereits nach vier anderen wieder bewerten kann. Was war daran schlimm? Könnten diejenigen ihre Argumente hier rein posten? Mein Dank (und ggf. Karma ) ist Euch gewiss.

Aber es wird doch schon ganz nett 

Karma pro Beitrag ist noch in der Pipeline, oder sehen wir hier schon die Umsetzung?


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Karma pro Beitrag ist noch in der Pipeline, oder sehen wir hier schon die Umsetzung?



Kommt alles. Habe zur Zeit viel Pruefungsstress und daher erst ab Ende naechster Woche wieder richtig Zeit.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## trekkinger (6. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auswertungsfunktionen sind noch ein wenig wenig gelungen. Man sieht  nicht beim Posting selbst, wozu es ein Lob gab sondern nur im "Profil".  Und da m.E. lediglich mit einer Liste, die man zwecks Rückverfolgung durchklicken müsste.


Tatsächlich (noch) etwas umständlich.

Auch wäre es sinnvoll, die Top Ten (o.ä.) in einer Übersicht anzuzeigen, die einfach abrufbar ist.
Und wiederum technisch orientierte Top-Beiträge nochmals in einer Extra-Kategorieunterteilung...

(siehe Fortsetzung)


			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt alles. Habe zur Zeit viel Pruefungsstress und daher erst ab Ende naechster Woche wieder richtig Zeit.
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



... wozu aber Hoffnung besteht!






 RIKMAN for Präsident!!! 
(Schleim, Schleim...)

Do it Baby!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2004)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht !

Was ich auch nach 7 Seiten Lektüre nicht verstanden habe: *Was ist eigentlich der Nutzen* der ganzen Karma-Geschichte*?*

Ist es einer dieser "wer hat den Grössten"-Contest? Geil, ich bin der Foren-Gott?

Bin vielleicht zu doof, doch ich verstehe es einfach nicht.


----------



## jona$ (6. Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht !
> 
> Was ich auch nach 7 Seiten Lektüre nicht verstanden habe: *Was ist eigentlich der Nutzen* der ganzen Karma-Geschichte*?*
> 
> ...



ich hätte da einen vorschlag  : neue user sehen auf anhieb, wessen ratschläge garantiert wertvoll sind und auf wessen ratschläge man nicht zwingend sein ganzes rad verwetten soll.

gerade die funktion, dass mehrere grüne kästchen nebeneinader erscheinen stimmt mich optimistisch, dass es mit dem ganzen karma-spuk doch noch nicht ganz aus ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (7. Juli 2004)

Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, eine graue Null-punkte karmabewertung zu vergeben?
Hab nämlich gerad sowas bekommen (nicht zum ersten mal) für den Beitrag?


----------



## Thomas (7. Juli 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1327414&postcount=123


----------



## Chriz (7. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, eine graue Null-punkte karmabewertung zu vergeben?
> Hab nämlich gerad sowas bekommen (nicht zum ersten mal) für den Beitrag?






			
				rikman - auch schwein genannt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nun jemand noch nicht so lange dabei ist und keine 50 Beitraege geschrieben hat, dann bekommst du eben keine Punkte -- es wird allerdings trotzdem ermoeglicht, dir Feedback zu deinem Beitrag zu geben.



OK, das erklärt alles


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2004)

ich dachte man sieht jetzt eh keine punkte mehr????

@ chriz, woran siehst du wieviele punkte du von wem bekommst?


coffee


----------



## Chriz (7. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte man sieht jetzt eh keine punkte mehr????
> 
> @ chriz, woran siehst du wieviele punkte du von wem bekommst?
> 
> ...




du siehtst den böbbel in deinem profil.
grau bedeutet 0 Punkte. 


Gibts eigentlich schon jemanden mit zwei böbbeln?


----------



## Chriz (7. Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht !
> 
> Was ich auch nach 7 Seiten Lektüre nicht verstanden habe: *Was ist eigentlich der Nutzen* der ganzen Karma-Geschichte*?*
> 
> ...




Momentan dürften die Punkte bei den meisten Usern noch im zweistelligen Bereich liegen.

Mit der Zeit erkennen aber insbesondere neue user, anhand der grünen punkte, auf wessen ratschläge man sich mehr oder minder verlassen kann.

je besser und aufschlussreicher die beiträge
desto mehr karma
daraus resultiert:
desto mehr grüne punkte
und hieraus kann man schliessen:
desto glaubenswürdiger die beiträge.

einfache rechnung ähnlich den ebay-bewertungen.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan dürften die Punkte bei den meisten Usern noch im zweistelligen Bereich liegen.
> 
> Mit der Zeit erkennen aber insbesondere neue user, anhand der grünen punkte, auf wessen ratschläge man sich mehr oder minder verlassen kann.
> 
> ...




Das System an und für sich habe ich schon kapiert, mir leuchtet nur der SINN des Ganzen nicht ein.

Fahrräder oder MTB's sind nun mal technisch recht simpel aufgebaut, da kann es ja kaum schlechte/falsche/unglaubwürdige Tipps geben. Gefährlicher Schwachsinn wird a) sehr wenig gepostet und b) sollte auch für einen Newbie zu erkennen sein. Wer nie gelernt hat selbst zu denken und gute Ratschläge von schlechten zu unterscheiden, dem hilft auch das Karma nicht weiter.

Ich versuche es mal mit einem Beispiel:
Ein Newbie fragt: Welcher Reifen ist für CC am besten?
Ein Karma-Schwarzer antwortet: IRC Mythos 
Ein Karma-Trippel-Grüner antwortet: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Und jetzt? Was hilft die Karma-Stärke nun dem Newbie?

Der Vergleich zu ebay ist IHMO nicht statthaft (wie Andere auch schon schrieben). Im IBC-Forum gehe ich keine finanziellen Risiken ein, deshalb ist "die Glaubwürdigkeit" der Teilnehmer auch nicht wirklich wichtig.

Komme für mich also zum Schluss, dass es sich um ein Profilierungsinstrument handelt, das nur für diejenigen interessant ist, die Wert auf Status und Anerkennung legen. Etwas armseelig aber typisch männlich.

Was soll's... will mich ja gar nicht dagegen auflehnen. Wenn es der Mehrheit Spass macht, ist's ja gut. Ich muss mich daran ja nicht beteiligen. Ausserdem masse ich mir auch nicht an, Andere lediglich auf Grund eines Postings zu bewerten.


----------



## carmin (7. Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auch nach 7 Seiten Lektüre nicht verstanden habe


Kein Problem, versuch es noch einmal. Ich bin sicher, dass Du auf diesen sieben Seiten etliche Argumente dafür finden wirst 

Und es *kann* auch gar nicht um einen "wer hat den Größten"-Wettbewerb gehen, weil Du
(a) nicht mogeln kannst,
(b) Karma nur durch die Zustimmung anderer zu Deinen konstruktiven Beiträgen verdienen kannst.

Und mal angenommen, dieser Thread bestünde nur aus konstruktiven Beiträgen, wäre er auch nicht sieben, sondern vielleicht zwei Seiten lang 

Könnte man diesen pray-smiley nicht in die Standard-Smileys aufnehmen? Den könnt ich auch häufiger brauchen. Häufiger jedenfalls als  oder ...


----------



## carmin (7. Juli 2004)

Okay, ich helf beim Suchen: in #119 hab ich schon mal ähnlich argumentiert.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es mal mit einem Beispiel:
> Ein Newbie fragt: Welcher Reifen ist für CC am besten?
> Ein Karma-Schwarzer antwortet: IRC Mythos
> Ein Karma-Trippel-Grüner antwortet: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
> Und jetzt? Was hilft die Karma-Stärke nun dem Newbie?


Nicht viel, richtig.

Aber ich würd auch gar nicht behaupten, dass Karma das leisten will. Wen würdest Du bei ebay vorziehen? Einen mit 9 von 10 (also 90%) oder einen mit 950 von 1000 (also 95%) positiven Wertungen?

Was ich aber gut finde, ist, dass Mitglieder ermutigt werden (wie ich gerade), konstruktive Beiträge zu schreiben, weil sie dafür Karma kriegen (aua, Zaunpfahl )

Mit anderen Worten: Ein Wertungsinstrument wirkt auch "vorab", und das ist mE auch die Hauptwirkung bei ebay.

Spambeiträge werden insofern "bestraft", als dass sie den (bald eingeführten) Divisor erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Juli 2004)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Dies aus volgenden Gründen. Als Unwissender kann man so die Streu besser vom Wiezen trennen. Denn es ist eine Tatsache das es in jedem Forum leute gibt die überzeugend ******** labern können. 

Ach ja ist es möglich zu sehen wer einem bewertet hat ? würde mich interressieren wer mir die positiven Bewertungen ge geben hat.


----------



## carmin (7. Juli 2004)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Dies aus volgenden Gründen. Als Unwissender kann man so die Streu besser vom Wiezen trennen. Denn es ist eine Tatsache das es in jedem Forum leute gibt die überzeugend ******** labern können.


In diesem Punkt glaube ich eher [email protected] (Hoffe jedenfalls, dass es nicht soweit kommt, weil ich ja auch gerne überzeugend Scheisze rede )



> Ach ja ist es möglich zu sehen wer einem bewertet hat ? würde mich interressieren wer mir die positiven Bewertungen ge geben hat.


nein, siehe #145


----------



## nicolai (7. Juli 2004)

Mh, mal sehen wann die ersten Karmapunkte auf Ebay versteigert werden.   

Gruss, nicolai


----------



## Coffee (8. Juli 2004)

@ nicolai,

es gibt da hier schon einen user der karma ab 1,-  verkauft    in seiner signatur *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Juli 2004)

Super Idee! 

Ich werde mir die Karmapunkte, wenn ich denn welche bekommen sollte, auf mein Oberrohr kleben und mich bei jeder Tour daran erfreuen.

Mal im Ernst, habt ihr den wirklich nichts besseres zu tun als Fleißkärtchen zu verteilen?


MfG

Schafschützer


PS   Natürlich ist mir vollkommen klar, daß ich für diesen Beitrag keinen Punkt bekommen werde. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Chriz (8. Juli 2004)

Meiner Meinung wird ein viel zu großer Wind um diese Funktion gemacht.

Seht es doch mal aus der Sicht:
1. es schadet niemandem
2. es kostet nix
3. es ist freiwillig
4. man kann es deaktivieren
5. wer gute Beiträge honorieren will, und ich hab schon viele sehr gute Beiträge gelesen die es verdient hätten, hat hiermit die Möglichkeit


Kommen wir doch mal zum Grundgedanken, wieso wir alle hier sind:
6. wir haben die gleichen Interessen
7. wir wollen uns austauschen
8. neue Leute kennenlernen und Kontakte knüpfen
9. helfen und geholfen werden

Deswegen sind wir alle hier!!


Wer es partout boykottieren will - bitte.
Alle anderen werden Punkt 5 zu schätzen wissen.

Hätten sich die Kritiker hier nicht angemeldet, wenn die Funktion von vornherein implementiert wär?!
Es ist eine mehr oder minder gute und nützliche Spielerei. 
Und jetzt lasst Karma, Karma sein und kommt wieder auf den Teppich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Juli 2004)

hab mcih ja auch shcon richtig an das karma gewöhnt    ich gebs nimmer er mein karma   

grüßle coffee


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2004)

vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du Chriz erneut bewerten kannst.





			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du nils erneut bewerten kannst.





			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du Thunderbird erneut bewerten kannst.





			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du Chaka-Checka erneut bewerten kannst.


... etc etc...

...kann einem wirklich den Spaß verderben. Was war noch mal das Argument für die 20 statt 5 User Abstand?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (8. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... etc etc...
> 
> ...kann einem wirklich den Spaß verderben. Was war noch mal das Argument für die 20 statt 5 User Abstand?



jo find das auch etwas blöde... ich muss schon richtig glück haben dass ich mal wirklich jemanden bewerten kann wenn ich auf bewerten kick...

und mir ist jetzt wohl dadurch auch ne bewertung flöten gegangen.. schweinerei 

edit: *hmpf*


> Du musst erst einige Beiträge anderer Benutzer bewertet haben, bevor du carmin erneut bewerten kannst.


----------



## spOOky fish (8. Juli 2004)

an dieser stelle dank meine karmaspendern . leider weiß ich nicht von wem das karma kommt (naja, bei einem weiß ichs, ich werd mich revanchieren ).

viel spass noch auf der schleimspur


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2004)

... Chriz hat zwei Böbbele! *hüpf* Wohl der erste?

Zu schade, dass Du uns nicht sagen kannst, bei wie vielen Punkten es nun zweie gibt.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (8. Juli 2004)

seine karmageilheit wurde belohnt


----------



## Chriz (8. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... Chriz hat zwei Böbbele! *hüpf* Wohl der erste?
> 
> Zu schade, dass Du uns nicht sagen kannst, bei wie vielen Punkten es nun zweie gibt.



100
wollte nicht damit rumprahlen, dass ich scheinbar der erste bin.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (8. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> 100
> wollte nicht damit rumprahlen, dass ich scheinbar der erste bin.


nööö


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> 100


Geschätzt, oder hast Du doch irgendwo noch den Zählerstand gefunden?


----------



## Chriz (8. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Geschätzt, oder hast Du doch irgendwo noch den Zählerstand gefunden?




nein bei 80 war der counter noch sichtbar.
seither sind 7 bewertungen hinzugekommen und rikman wird mit sicherheit eine runde zahl gewählt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... etc etc...
> 
> ...kann einem wirklich den Spaß verderben. Was war noch mal das Argument für die 20 statt 5 User Abstand?




Vor allem... es gibt hier maximal 5 User, die mir so auf die Nerven gehen, dass ich tatsächlich über negatives Karma nachdenken würde. 

Und 15 User, die sinnvolle Beiträge schreiben!? Hier!?


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Juli 2004)

finde das ganze etwas seltsam, habe weder durchblick wer karmapunkte hergibt, noch wo es angezeigt wird oder ob überhaupt was angezeigt wird

und außerdem kann da jeder schreiben was er meint, auch wenn er unrecht hat, das prüft ja keiner

da kann ich einen beitrag x in dem einer geschrieben hat der irc mythos sei gut, negativ bewerten, nur weil ich finde dass er überhaupt kein guter reifen ist, dann hat der arme negativpunkte nur weil er seine erfahrungswerte geschrieben hat, mit denen ein anderer nicht einverstanden war

denke das kann sehr leicht in die falsche richtung abdriften - scherze sind dann auch nimmer erlaubt weil gleich einer kommt und meint das ist ein schlechter beitrag


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> da kann ich einen beitrag x in dem einer geschrieben hat der irc mythos sei gut, negativ bewerten, (...)



... wer aufmerksam gelesen hat, weiss, dass keine negativen Bewertungen vergeben werden koennen.

_Noch was: Ich moechte aus gegebenen Anlass noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass hier keine Offtopic-Beitraege erwuenscht sind._

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## trekkinger (9. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer aufmerksam gelesen hat, weiss, dass keine negativen Bewertungen vergeben werden koennen.
> 
> _Noch was: Ich moechte aus gegebenen Anlass noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass hier keine Offtopic-Beitraege erwuenscht sind._
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



Was war denn daran Offtopic?

Das war lediglich eine bildlich verfasste Meinung zu den fast schon schleimerhaften Vorgängen momentan!

(Für die , die es nicht gesehen haben: da war eine Schnecke mit einer Schleimspur zu sehen.)

Ich finde das sehr sehr schade...


----------



## Chriz (9. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn daran Offtopic?




Weil es weder sachlich noch konstruktiv war...


----------



## Khanh (9. Juli 2004)

das war jetzt zuviel um alles durchzulesen...
aber wieso kann ich bloß positiv bewerten??


----------



## trekkinger (9. Juli 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es weder sachlich noch konstruktiv war...








Nun komm schon.
z.B Beitrag #194 war, wie viele anderen teilweise auch, weder konstruktiv, noch sachlich.

Und das Bild hat lediglich das wiedergegeben, was in Beitrag #196 ohnehin schon geschrieben wurde.

Am Anfang dieser ganzen Diskutiererei wurde mal die Frage gestellt WOZU das Karma-System gut sein soll.
Danach wurden einige Erklärungen abgegeben, die alle den guten Zweck aufzählten (z.B.#192 von dir).
Allesamt mit, in der Tat, guten Absichten.

Nun scheint es doch fast schon so etwas wie ein Sport zu werden, wer gibt wem einen Karmapunkt usw.
Welch Ironie!
Als Neuer und technisch Rat Suchender höre ich also auf jemanden der sich sein Karma EVENTUELL nicht durch seine Sachlichkeit und seinen Technik-Verstand verdient hat???
Das hat doch mit Sachlichkeit und Konstruktivität nichts mehr gemein und verfehlt ausserdem euer ursprüngliches Ziel.

Zwar ist es (Karmasystem) jetzt nicht so, wie ich es besser gefunden hätte, aber besser als vorher allemal.

Weisst du was das Lustige ist?
Ich habe für das "verbotene" Bild sogar eine positive Bewertung bekommen. Weil es nämlich meine Meinung darstellte und scheinbar auch jemand anderes das so gesehen hat.

Denn falls tatsächlich überwiegend aus Gefälligkeit anstatt aus Sachlichkeit bewertet wird, dann waren die ganzen Beiträge zuvor völlig Nonsens, oder nicht?

Und:
Versteht ihr denn keinen Spass (wenn auch mit ernstem Hintergrund)?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juli 2004)

der letzte punkt ist wirklich stichhaltig. Wofür hat der betreffende sein karma ergattert?

ich würds so machen:

Es gibt 2 Karmas!
1. technisches Fachwissen
2. für Witz


----------



## trekkinger (9. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich würds so machen:
> 
> Es gibt 2 Karmas!
> 1. technisches Fachwissen
> 2. für Witz


Auch gut, denn beides bereichert ein Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (9. Juli 2004)

Huch, hier scheint ein schwarzes Loch zu sein ... eben waren hier noch mehr Beiträge? 
*Bitte löscht doch nicht einfach, sondern XX-t aus, was nicht tragbar ist, mit Begründung wär dann noch superklasse!*



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> z.B Beitrag #194 war, wie viele anderen teilweise auch, weder konstruktiv, noch sachlich.


Wenn Du grad meinen Beitrag ansprichst, muss ich schon was dazu sagen... Es war eine Frage -- also nicht unbedingt konstruktiv, aber warum nicht sachlich? Hatte oben für 5 statt 20 argumentiert und dies mit #194 noch mal etwas einprägsamer illustriert (sieh die Namen als fiktive Beispiele an!). Ein Argument in die andere Richtung habe ich bisher immer noch nicht gehört, und ich stelle diese Frage gerne auch noch mal.



> Nun scheint es doch fast schon so etwas wie ein Sport zu werden, wer gibt wem einen Karmapunkt usw.


Das kann ich nicht erkennen. Woran machst Du das fest?
Im Übrigen wird das -- so die Ein-Klick-Lösung irgendwann mal Realität wird -- ohnehin kein Thema mehr sein. Anonymität garantiert, Schleimerei ausgeschlossen.



> Denn falls tatsächlich überwiegend aus Gefälligkeit anstatt aus Sachlichkeit bewertet wird, dann waren die ganzen Beiträge zuvor völlig Nonsens, oder nicht?


Nein. Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht (dies auch @ Lord Helmchen), dass man aus dem Karma keine Schlüsse auf Fachwissen, Vertrauenswürdigkeit etc ziehen kann, und, wie oben auch schon mehrfach gesagt, dass jeder für die Übernahme von Tips selbst verantwortlich ist. Insofern braucht man auch keine Differenzierung Witz/fachliche Qualität.

*Natürlich* hat Karma einen Belohnungseffekt. (Sonst wäre es ja auch völlig nutzlos.) Wird also einen Anreiz darstellen, konstruktivere Beiträge zu schreiben. Ob die Belohnung für Witz oder Sachinhalt vergeben wird, ist da doch zweitrangig. War das nicht Lord Helmchen, der oben sagte, witzige Beiträge machten die Seele eines Forums aus?



> Versteht ihr denn keinen Spass?


Verstehs doch auch als Spaß   Bei fast jedem Spiel, selbst sowas billigem wie Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht, sammelt man Punkte (oder Vergleichbares), und nur die Spielverderber ärgern sich, wenn einer vor ihnen liegt.


----------



## trekkinger (9. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte löscht doch nicht einfach, sondern XX-t aus, was nicht tragbar ist, mit Begründung wär dann noch superklasse!*


Ging in meinem Fall nicht, da ich ein lediglich ein Bild (Schnecke mit Schleimspur) einstellte. War wohl künstlerisch nicht gut genug...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du grad meinen Beitrag ansprichst, muss ich schon was dazu sagen... Es war eine Frage -- also nicht unbedingt konstruktiv, aber warum nicht sachlich? Hatte oben für 5 statt 20 argumentiert und dies mit #194 noch mal etwas einprägsamer illustriert (sieh die Namen als fiktive Beispiele an!).


Ich nahm an, dass das Anzeigen der Namen dem Zweck (des Schleimen) dienen sollte, "Guck: ich gebe bzw. möchte dir Karma geben. Gib mir also bitte auch welches!".
Ich dachte: wozu soll das Wollen, eine Person in kurzer Zeit wiederholt bewerten zu können, denn sonst gut sein.
Beitrag #196 bestärkte dieses Gefühl.
Daraufhin habe ich ein Bild eingefügt, welches die besagte Schnecke zeigte.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich nicht erkennen. Woran machst Du das fest?
> Im Übrigen wird das -- so die Ein-Klick-Lösung irgendwann mal Realität wird -- ohnehin kein Thema mehr sein. Anonymität garantiert, Schleimerei ausgeschlossen.


meine Antwort darauf erübrigt sich mich meiner Antwort zuvor.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht (dies auch @ Lord Helmchen), dass man aus dem Karma keine Schlüsse auf Fachwissen, Vertrauenswürdigkeit etc ziehen kann, und, wie oben auch schon mehrfach gesagt, dass jeder für die Übernahme von Tips selbst verantwortlich ist. Insofern braucht man auch keine Differenzierung Witz/fachliche Qualität.
> 
> *Natürlich* hat Karma einen Belohnungseffekt. (Sonst wäre es ja auch völlig nutzlos.) Wird also einen Anreiz darstellen, konstruktivere Beiträge zu schreiben. Ob die Belohnung für Witz oder Sachinhalt vergeben wird, ist da doch zweitrangig. War das nicht Lord Helmchen, der oben sagte, witzige Beiträge machten die Seele eines Forums aus?
> 
> ...


Nun, vielleicht hast du recht.

Auch ich verspreche mir viel von den Änderungen; hoffe sie kommen.
Nach einer Weile wird sich dann schon zeigen, ob ich nicht doch auf dem Holzweg bin.


----------



## Ratiopharm (11. Juli 2004)

Also ich finde das mit der Karma-Anzeige ziemlich lächerlich...


----------



## Marcus (11. Juli 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das mit der Karma-Anzeige ziemlich lächerlich...



Falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast: du besitzt die Moeglichkeit, die Anzeige deines Karmas in den Einstellungen zu unterbinden ...

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Ratiopharm (11. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast: du besitzt die Moeglichkeit, die Anzeige deines Karmas in den Einstellungen zu unterbinden ...



Ja ne, hab ich schon gesehen. Ich finds nur einfach trotzdem doof  
Ich lass die Karma-Bewertung aber mal an damit die anderen sehen, dass sie auf meine unqualifizierten Bemerkungen keinen Wert legen müssen


----------



## Chriz (11. Juli 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne, hab ich schon gesehen. Ich finds nur einfach trotzdem doof
> Ich lass die Karma-Bewertung aber mal an damit die anderen sehen, dass sie auf meine unqualifizierten Bemerkungen keinen Wert legen müssen




Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Dafür gibts gleich mal Karma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (11. Juli 2004)

Darf ich das Bild mit der Schnecke wirklich nicht posten?


----------



## Berti (13. Juli 2004)

ist doch total sinnlos, wenn man kein negatives karma vergeben kann?

grüße


----------



## polo (14. Juli 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch total sinnlos, wenn man kein negatives karma vergeben kann?
> 
> grüße


Nein, Differenzen lassen sich nicht nur an einer +/-, sondern auch an einer +Skala ablesen


----------



## northpoint (14. Juli 2004)

Ich finde es okay,wenn man es mal 6 Wochen testet und nach einer klar veröffentlichten Auswertung hier die Ergebnisse diskutiert (auch mögliche Verbesserungen)und dann lasst uns einfach 2 Wochen über die endgültige Form abstimmen (jeder hat eine Stimme/2 Wochen damit möglichst viele Leute dran teilnehmen können)!
Ich denke,man sollte das Thema relaxed sehen und sich bei der Umsetzung Zeit lassen.


----------



## Spirallian (14. Juli 2004)

ich finde das sich das system gut anhört, vorallem da es relativ gut gegen missbrauch geschützt ist...


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2004)

missbrauch hin oder her, ich will nicht nur gute beiträge belohnen können sondern auch ausgemachten müll entsprechend bewerten. was polo mit der skala sagt ist richtig aber ich find, wenn dann sollte man das ganze richtig mit + und - machen oder sein lassen!


----------



## Marcus (15. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> missbrauch hin oder her, ich will nicht nur gute beiträge belohnen können sondern auch ausgemachten müll entsprechend bewerten. was polo mit der skala sagt ist richtig aber ich find, wenn dann sollte man das ganze richtig mit + und - machen oder sein lassen!



Das hatten wir anfangs. Es wurde leider relativ oft missbraucht. 
Es gab auch einige interessante Statements zu dieser Thematik direkt hier im Thema. Da haben Thomas und ich entschieden, dass keine negativen Punkte mehr vergeben werden sollen.

Und ich denke, es laeuft nicht schlecht so!

Wenn dann demnaechst noch die Anzeige "Karma/Post" nachgeschoben wird (ja ja, ich beeil mich ja ...), dann wird die ganze Geschichte noch besser.

... und wer weiss, vielleicht verschwinden die gruenen Gnubbels ja nach Ende der sechs Wochen wieder 

Gruesse, rikman

Apropos Lernstress: Dann solltest du nicht im Forum abhaengen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2004)

ich würde das karma echt nach technik und guter Kommentar/Witz unterscheiden.

Einer wird noch für total technisch versiert gehalten nur weil einige gute Witze gemacht hat!


----------



## Marcus (15. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde das karma echt nach technik und guter Kommentar/Witz unterscheiden.



Geht nicht. Von technischer Seite her. Ausserdem kommt dann der naechste und der haette dann gerne eine Unterteilung in zynische Spaesse nach Mitternacht und Wissen um hydromechanische Scheibenbremsen suedostasiatischer Kleinstserienhersteller vor 1983.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2004)

....und da die jeweils erhaltenen Karmagnubbels derzeit für einen Ausstehenden keinerlei Auslegung, Bewertung und/oder sonstige Deutung zulassen, mithin diese Einrichtung insoweit in der derzeitigen Form vollkommen sinnentleert und nicht nachvollziehbar ist,.......kann es gleich so bleiben!

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Geht nicht. Von technischer Seite her. Ausserdem kommt dann der naechste und der haette dann gerne eine Unterteilung in zynische Spaesse nach Mitternacht und Wissen um hydromechanische Scheibenbremsen suedostasiatischer Kleinstserienhersteller vor 1983.
> 
> Gruesse, rikman



schade...


----------



## Marcus (17. Juli 2004)

Es wurde lediglich die Moeglichkeit abgeschafft, negative Bewertungen abgeben zu koennen. Alle Bewertungen, die bis dahin getan wurden (positiv wie negativ) haben weiterhin Bestand.

 Gruesse, rikman


----------



## BertoneGT (17. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> @ rikman:
> 
> meinetwegen, dann halte ich jetzt in diesem Thread fuer 6 Wochen die Klappe - dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> Christian




Ich hab grad mal probeweise mein Karma kurz angeschaltet, um nach dem Stand der Dinge zu sehen.
Da hat mir doch tatsächlich einer für oben zitiertes Posting ein negatives Karma reingedrückt - naja muss man nicht verstehen.

Oder sollte ich die Bewertung "stimme nicht überein" so verstehen, dass ich NICHT 6 Wochen schweigen soll ? 

Das wollte ich nur kurz anmerken und habe deshalb mein Schweigen gebrochen  

Christian


PS: ich hab schon kapiert, dass es seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr möglich ist, negativ zu bewerten. 
Finde ich gut (eben wegen o.g. Auswüchse)


----------



## trekkinger (17. Juli 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> In Bezug auf den Beitrag war nämlich dieser Karmapunkt völlig unverständlich, weil man nur schwerlich zustimmen oder ablehnen konnte...dafür war das Thema meines erachtens viel zu banal.


Ich kann diesen Beitrag gar nicht finden... !?


----------



## Lupi (18. Juli 2004)

also ich denke mal die meisten Karmapunkte werden auch nicht nach Sinn oder Unsinn eines Beitrags vergeben, sondern mehr aus Symphatie.


----------



## trekkinger (18. Juli 2004)

@Freesoul

In der Tat etwas unverständlich, schliesslich kann man ja seine eigene Meinung dazu haben.

Leben und Leben lassen!

Zum Glück wurde negatives Karma abgeschaltet, so erfährt man eher warum genau jemand anderer Meinung ist und wird nicht anonym angepinkelt.

Und falls jemand/ich(?!) tatsächlich etwas Blödes bzw. Kontroverses von sich gegeben hat, wird aufgrund mehr oder weniger sachlicher Gegenstellungnahme ein Denkprozess und somit eine Umkehr zu einer "richtigen" Meinung in Gang gesetzt.

Schliesslich gilt: Nobody is perfect!


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich mir solche postings durchlesen darf 



			
				egal wer es schrieb schrieb:
			
		

> ey was soll der Shit, du dummes stück ******** Evil und sein schwuler Freund Grafixx hats scheinbar noch nie richtig auf die Fresse gelassen.   So nen scheiss können doch nur Fischköpfe (flachwixxer kauft dir nen Surfbrett) labbern die nur auf Dirts und in Skateparks abgammeln oder in der City einen auf cool machen.
> 
> Ganz klar ich würde bei den Freeridegeschichten eh nur Leutz mit Fullface rumfahren lassen andere würde ich gleich wieder heimschicken wie beim DH.
> Und Kacke was ist ohne HElm cooler als mit? Also ich find mich cool genug im Wald mit Fullface, da würde ich mir mit ner BMXschüssel blöd vorkommen.
> ...





dann finde ich es doch etwas traurig dass ich nicht negativ bewerten darf. Da hätte ich den ersten negativen Karmapunkt vergeben. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## trekkinger (28. Juli 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir solche postings durchlesen darf
> 
> dann finde ich es doch etwas traurig dass ich nicht negativ bewerten darf. Da hätte ich den ersten negativen Karmapunkt vergeben.
> Gruß, Ramin


Das macht den auch nicht zum besseren Menschen.
Es braucht auch keine Karma-Leiste, um den als (...sonstwas......) zu sichten.


----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir solche postings durchlesen darf
> 
> dann finde ich es doch etwas traurig dass ich nicht negativ bewerten darf. Da hätte ich den ersten negativen Karmapunkt vergeben.
> Gruß, Ramin



@drivingghost,

es gibt hier im forum eine funktiondie nennt sich "beitrag melden" bei solchen postings wie das oben zitierte von dir, wünschte ich mir, das MEHR user reagieren und diesen button drücken. denn dann können auch wir etwas gegen solchen unsin, unsachlichkeit tu. wir können nciht jeden neu geschreibenen beitrag hier überwachen. wir sind also auf eure hilfe etwas angewiesen. Du hast leider den user oben rausgelöscht. dennoch hätte ich interesse an dem original. kannst es mir gerne auch per pm schicken.

grüße coffee

bezüglich karma. es hat vor und nachteile wenn es auch negative punkte geben würde die verteilbar sind. leider haben wir aber in der anfangsphase gesehen, das gerade das negativpunkten oft oder meist nur eine persönliche entscheidung war. nciht aufs posting das bewertet wurde sonder schlichtweg um zb einen user zu mobben. regelrechte gruppen haben dann an ein und dn selben user negative punkte verteilt. weil sie ihn nciht leiden können. sowas ist in meinen augen unfair und unsachlich. und solange es hier solche user gibt, die es nicht verstehen um was es bei karma geht, kann man leider eben nur positiv bewerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast leider den user oben rausgelöscht. dennoch hätte ich interesse an dem original. kannst es mir gerne auch per pm schicken.



-> mit der Suchfunktion hasts in 10 Sekunden 
(pat hat sich des Beitrags aber offenbar schon angenommen...)
Ich finds okay, dass drivingghost das anonym zitiert, denn es geht HIER ja um die Sache und nicht den Übeltäter.

Zur Sache: Ja, solche Posts sind traurig. Aber ich nehme mal an, dass ein solcher User nicht viele konstruktive Beiträge verfassen wird und deshalb auch nicht viel Karma einheimsen. Insofern ist er dann ja auch "negativ" bewertet. Als ultima ratiokönnte man so einem Widerporst ja auch noch sein Karma löschen.

@coffee: Was passiert denn, wenn man einen Beitrag meldet? Okay, Ihr werdet ihn euch anschauen, und bei krassen "Meinungs"-Äußerungen editieren. Und dann? Bleibt so ein Benutzer unter Beobachtung?

Wie viele Beiträge werden denn so gemeldet? (Weil Du sagst, es solle viel häufiger geschehen.) Jüngst habe ich zum ersten Mal diese Funktion benutzt, bei einem ähnlich üblen Beitrag. Aber ich fühlte mich wirklich nicht wohl dabei.

Noch ne ganz andere Frage: Ich weiß ja nicht, was auf Euren Karmakonten so abgeht, aber schläft diese Sache vielleicht inzwischen ein? Könnte der rikman auf seiner Karmatabelle mal sowas wie SELECT sum(karma) FROM karmatabelle GROUP BY week(...) ausführen? Danke! Nur so interessehalber.

Und dann noch mal meine Fragen von oben  :
Wie wurde das "ich will mein Karma verbergen"-Flag zu Beginn gesetzt?
Welchen Inhalts waren denn die Beschwerden bzgl 5 statt 20?


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen.
Da war ich heute Nacht wohl schon zu müde um auf die Idee mit dem "Beitrag melden Button" zu kommen. 
Der Beitrag ist mittlerweile gelöscht und der Thread ist geschlossen. 

Bezüglich Vor- und Nachteilen, die gibt es ja bei allem. 
So jetzt bin ich aufgewacht und habe die letzten postings nochmal gelesen   . Wenn einfach nur aus Spaß negativ bewertet wird ist es natürlich sinnvoll, diese Funktion erst einmal stillzulegen. Aber wenn einer, wie recht weit vorne steht, für seinen Musikgeschmack gleich 2 positive Karmas bekommt dann ist das auch nicht gerade eine Bewertung eines Sinnvollen Beitrages. War aber vielleicht in der Startphase in der noch herumexperimentiert wurde. 
Wie auch immer, ich muss weg. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne ganz andere Frage: Ich weiß ja nicht, was auf Euren Karmakonten so abgeht, aber schläft diese Sache vielleicht inzwischen ein? Könnte der rikman auf seiner Karmatabelle mal sowas wie SELECT sum(karma) FROM karmatabelle GROUP BY week(...) ausführen? Danke! Nur so interessehalber.



Klar koennte er 



> Und dann noch mal meine Fragen von oben  :
> Wie wurde das "ich will mein Karma verbergen"-Flag zu Beginn gesetzt?



Das weiss leider keiner, ich vermute mal entsprechend des 'unsichtbar'-Flags im Forum. 



> Welchen Inhalts waren denn die Beschwerden bzgl 5 statt 20?



Es wurden zum einen Leute mehrfach an einem Tag negativ vom gleichen User (als es die Funktion noch gab) oder positiv (hier ueberwiegend aus Gruenden des gegenseitigen Pushens des Karmas) bewertet.

Bezueglich der negativen Bewertungen kamen etliche Beschwerden seitens der User. Das mit dem gegenseitigen Geben von Karmapunkten habe ich beim Durchsehen der Bewertungstabellen sehr oft gesehen. Es wurde dann seitens der Forenfuehrung beschlossen, den Wert wieder hochzusetzen. Damit scheint es jetzt ganz gut zu laufen.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Klar koennte er


Das freut mich.



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiss leider keiner, ich vermute mal entsprechend des 'unsichtbar'-Flags im Forum.


Ah. Es gibt sie noch, die unerklärlichen Dinge, Zeichen und Wunder.



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Bezueglich der negativen Bewertungen kamen etliche Beschwerden seitens der User. Das mit dem gegenseitigen Geben von Karmapunkten habe ich beim Durchsehen der Bewertungstabellen sehr oft gesehen. Es wurde dann seitens der Forenfuehrung beschlossen, den Wert wieder hochzusetzen. Damit scheint es jetzt ganz gut zu laufen.


*denk* Vielleicht könnte man das auch so lösen, dass jeder pro Tag nur dreimal Karma vergeben kann. Also wenn Du eh dabei bist, alles neu zu implementieren 

Ach ja, und im Anhang erlaube ich mir, das Glanzlicht des eben geschlossenenn Threads zu konservieren.


----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> -> mit der Suchfunktion hasts in 10 Sekunden
> (pat hat sich des Beitrags aber offenbar schon angenommen...)
> Ich finds okay, dass drivingghost das anonym zitiert, denn es geht HIER ja um die Sache und nicht den Übeltäter.
> 
> ...




@ carmin,

es war und ist völlig ok das er den namen hier rausgelöscht hatte. deshalb ja auch mein angebot es mir über pm zu senden. wobei ich auch inzwischen den beitrag gefunden hatte ;-)

bezüglich des melde buttons. wenn du den drückst, bekommen die moderatoren des forums, supermods und admins eine mail mit dem link zum gemeldeten beitrag. diesen sehen wir uns an und reagieren. ich beobachte durchaus die user die gemeldet (durch einen beitrag) wurden. und bei mehr verstößen gibt es dann auch mal durch rikman eine sperrung.

das viele hemmungen haben,diesen button zu benutzen, merken wir auch. aber warum? ich finde es sehr wichtig das ihr mithelfen könnt. und ihr uns auch dadurch zeigt das euch solche dinge/postings mit ausdrücken, geflame usw auch auf die nerven geht. wir können nicht alle beiträge die im forum am tag geschreiben werden durchlesen. und gerade deshalb ist es für uns wichtig das man uns über den button informiert über diverse postings. lieber einmal mehr drücken, wie einmal zu wenig. meine ansicht.

grüße coffee


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> das viele hemmungen haben,diesen button zu benutzen, merken wir auch. aber warum?


Hm. Also einerseits bin ich ja großer Freak von selbstorganisierenden (Gesellschafts-) Systemen. Da passt ja auch Karma prima rein.

Andererseits hat so eine Meldung unbestreitbar was von Anschwärzen. Und das mag ich nicht. Wie viele andere sicherlich auch. Klar: man kann es nicht anonym tun, und muss eine Begründung liefern. Aber das war mit IMs nicht anders. Der einzige Unterschied ist halt die Lauterkeit (Rechtsstaatlichkeit) der Führungsmacht.

Also, Du hast schon Recht. Wenn mir das Fahrrad geklaut würde, würde ich ja auch hoffen, dass nicht jeder Passant achtlos weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Also einerseits bin ich ja großer Freak von selbstorganisierenden (Gesellschafts-) Systemen. Da passt ja auch Karma prima rein.
> 
> Andererseits hat so eine Meldung unbestreitbar was von Anschwärzen. Und das mag ich nicht. Wie viele andere sicherlich auch. Klar: man kann es nicht anonym tun, und muss eine Begründung liefern. Aber das war mit IMs nicht anders. Der einzige Unterschied ist halt die Lauterkeit (Rechtsstaatlichkeit) der Führungsmacht.
> 
> Also, Du hast schon Recht. Wenn mir das Fahrrad geklaut würde, würde ich ja auch hoffen, dass nicht jeder Passant achtlos weitergeht.



@ carmin,

soll ich mal erhlich ein. wer den jeweiligen button drückt ist mir egal. ich schaue sogar nicht primär darauf wer in der meldungsmail drin steht. weil es mir ausschließlich darum geht, das der gemeldete beitrag ja nicht grundlos gemeldet wurde. ausserdem setze ich vorraus, das unter uns moderatoren hier eine gewisse "schweigepflicht"besteht udn solche "meldungen" nie nach aussen dringen wüden.

grüße coffee


----------



## BertoneGT (28. Juli 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch mal meine Fragen von oben  :
> Wie wurde das "ich will mein Karma verbergen"-Flag zu Beginn gesetzt?
> Welchen Inhalts waren denn die Beschwerden bzgl 5 statt 20?




Hi,

anfangs (die ersten Stunden nach Eröffnung dieses Threads) war das Karma für alle User ausgeschaltet und man musste es manuell anschalten.
Einen Tag später habe ich mal spasseshalber mir die Gesamt-Benutzerliste des Forums angeguckt, da waren plötzlich fast alle Karmen (?) an, eben mit Ausnahme derer die es zwischenzeitlich bewusst ausgeschaltet hatten.

Den "Beitrag melden" Button habe ich bisher einmal benutzt und gleichzeitig dem Verfasser des betr Postings eine PM geschickt. Der hat das dann selber korrigiert und ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein sehr über mein Anschwätzen. Die PM alleine hätte auch genügt.
Dieses Vorgehen hilft natürlich nur bei vernünftigen Usern, Spammer kann man damit natürlich nicht zur Räson bringen.
Trotzdem hat das ganze ein IM Geschmäckle. Klar können die Mods nicht immer überall sein, aber sie sind ja Mods eben damit sie das Forum sauberhalten. Sonst könnte man sich ja ganz aufs Administieren beschränken und nur auf Zuruf Ausrutschpostings löschen.

Hier ist der Tenor ja, dass man mit Karma vor allem gute Beiträge bewerten soll und nicht sympathische User.
Allerdings ist noch niemandem aufgefallen, dass es ja noch die Möglichkeit gibt, ganze Threads mit Sternen zu bewerten. Das nutzt fast keiner. Vermutlich weil die pers. Verbindung fehlt.


Christian


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> anfangs (die ersten Stunden nach Eröffnung dieses Threads) war das Karma für alle User ausgeschaltet und man musste es manuell anschalten.
> Einen Tag später habe ich mal spasseshalber mir die Gesamt-Benutzerliste des Forums angeguckt, da waren plötzlich fast alle Karmen (?) an, eben mit Ausnahme derer die es zwischenzeitlich bewusst ausgeschaltet hatten.



Das stimmt definitiv nicht, da diese Einstellungen von uns nicht angefasst wurden.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2004)

Was Bertone sagt finde ich richtig, an vernünftige user eine PM schicken reicht oft schon aus, ich habe auch schon mal eine bekommen in der ich gebeten wurde einen link zu einer Seite zu entfernen die Wohl nur meinen Humor zugesagt, nicht aber dem der Mehrheit. Das habe ich dann eingesehen und den Link entfernt. 
Wenn man es aber mit "Strohköpfen" zu tun hat dann wird eine PM wohl auch nichts bringen ausser einer niveaulosen Antwort.

Gruß, Ramin


----------



## BertoneGT (28. Juli 2004)

Hi rikman,

Anfangs war das Karma für alle aus, ich hab meins anfangs doch extra anschalten müssen. 
Und jetzt hat jede Karteileiche ein "annes" Karma. Wie das?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1324687&postcount=16

Ich find die Erklärung nicht mehr  

Christian


----------



## carmin (29. Juli 2004)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Anfangs war das Karma für alle aus, ich hab meins anfangs doch extra anschalten müssen.
> Und jetzt hat jede Karteileiche ein "annes" Karma. Wie das?


Na, da wäre das Kopieren aus dem "ich will unsichtbar sein"-Flag doch eine plausible Erklärung. Die ganzen Karteileichen haben das vielleicht nicht, Du aber schon?

Mir gings bei dieser Frage ja übrigens nicht um eine technische Spitzfindigkeit, sondern um den "rechtlichen" Unterschied zwischen opt-in und opt-out.


----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juli 2004)

Nein, ich bin nicht "unsichtbar".

Hier die Story: 

Am Morgen des 29.6.2004 habe ich mich über den schwarzen Bobbel unter meinem Avatar gewundert: "Karma... deaktivert..." - What the hell ist denn das ?

Als ich daraufhin nachforschte, stiess ich in diesem Thread auf eine Erklärung von rikman, was Karma ist und wie man es anschaltet. 
Ich habs dann angeschaltet und es eine kurze Zeit laufen lassen.

Dann hab ich etwas über die ganze Sache nachgedacht und es wieder manuell deaktiviert.

Dabei hab ich mal spasseshalber in die Benutzerliste geguckt, wer alles so denkt wie ich und ich hab nur grüne Bobbles gesehen (Anfangs sah man die Bobbels noch in der Benutzer-Übersicht, mittlerweile muss man das Profil anklicken)
Ja und da hab ich mich gewundert dass Leute, die seit Monaten nicht mehr online waren das Karma aktiviert hatten, obwohl ich es wenige Tage zuvor (wie alle anderen User auch) per Hand anschalten musste.

Christian


----------



## CreYgeN (31. Juli 2004)

Ich finde diese ganzen bewertungen nicht gut. Wenn man sterne usw für beiträge vergibt, führt das zu unsinnigen postings um auf eine möglichst hohe zahl zu kommen. Und bei kama usw führt es sogar meistens zu streitereien unter den usern. Dieser ganze schnickschnack wertet die postings nicht auf und auf die postings kommts in einem forum an. Wenn ich ne frage stelle und mir wird geholfen, dann ist das ein gutes forum. Wenn ich nur angemeckert werde ist es ein schlechtes. Wer hier gute oder schlechte ratschläge gibt findet man schnell selber heraus, genau wie bei einer richtigen unterhaltung.

 PS: Muss ich jetzt befürchten ein schlechtes kama zu bekommen, weil ich gemeckert habe? Ja ja, so fängts an


----------



## Marcus (31. Juli 2004)

CreYgeN schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Muss ich jetzt befürchten ein schlechtes kama zu bekommen, weil ich gemeckert habe? Ja ja, so fängts an



Wuerdest du von mir bekommen.  Aber nicht weil du gemeckert hast, sondern weil du gemeckert hast, ohne das Thema richtig gelesen zu haben. Dann wuesstest du naemlich, dass es nicht mehr moeglich ist, negative Punkte zu vergeben ...

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## CreYgeN (31. Juli 2004)

Ich rede ja auch nicht von minus punkten. Aber wer wenig punkte hat hat ja auch ein schlechtes ergebnis. Wenn man z.b. zwei punkte hat steht da 

  ... ist auf dem weg ein angesehener user zu werden

  was für eine aussage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2004)

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht wo die Punkte nachzusehen sind? Ich sehe keine Bewertungen die andere abgegeben haben,wie z.B.: bei Rikman!?


----------



## freewheel_burning (3. August 2004)

du kannst auch nur die bewertungen sehen, die du bekommen hast, und das in deinem kontrollzentrum.

also ich finds ganz lustig mit dem karma


----------



## spezi light (3. August 2004)

freewheel_burning schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst auch nur die bewertungen sehen, die du bekommen hast, und das in deinem kontrollzentrum.
> 
> also ich finds ganz lustig mit dem karma



wenn man den Sinn dieser Userbewertung verstehen würde   ....


----------



## burxxx (3. August 2004)

freewheel_burning schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst auch nur die bewertungen sehen, die du bekommen hast, und das in deinem kontrollzentrum.



..bin ich (mal wieder ) zu blöd, oder warum find ich das nich?


----------



## carmin (4. August 2004)

burxxx schrieb:
			
		

> ..bin ich (mal wieder ) zu blöd, oder warum find ich das nich?


Falls Du schon Dein Kontrollzentrum nicht findest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usercp.php?
Und wenns da keine Pünktli gibt, wurdest Du halt noch nicht bewertet.


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2004)

falls ich richtig gezählt habe, sind die 6 Wochen nun um. Schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse?

Ich tippemal:

- nach anfänglich ernsthaften Versuchen, habens die Meisten dann doch bleiben lassen.
- keine 10% der User haben in den 6W irgendwem mal Karma verteilt oder Karma erhalten.
- weniger als 0,05% der User sind heute "mehr" als unbekannt.

man brauchts gar nicht abzuschalten, es nutzt ja eh keiner....   

Colle Sache "Es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin" das nenne ich eine wertfreie Gesellschaft.


----------



## Grinsekater (10. August 2004)

ich hab die suche bemüht aber nichts gefunden...

in meinem kontrollzentrum gibts ja unten die grünen bobbels
mit meinen beitragen die karma ernteten.

jetzt ist da ein hellgrauer böbbel aufgetaucht.
was ist das nun?


----------



## Chriz (11. August 2004)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ist da ein hellgrauer böbbel aufgetaucht.
> was ist das nun?




Den grauen böbbel bekommt man von usern, die weniger als 50 Postings auf ihrem konto zu verzeichnen haben.
dies dient zum schutz davor, dass sich niemand mit einem zweit- , dritt- , viert-  etc. account selbst und/oder andere hochpusht.


----------



## m2000 (11. August 2004)

chriz drei böbbels , du wirst im forum bald berühmt sein    
und das als mod des jahres    
selten so gelacht mein kleiner karmageiler freund  
stell schon mal das bier kalt, daß wir am samstag deinen purzeltag feiern können!!!

mfg klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. August 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> falls ich richtig gezählt habe, sind die 6 Wochen nun um. Schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse?



Ja, durchaus.

Wir werden die Karma-Funktion zum Wochenende wieder deaktivieren.

zu den Gruenden:

- Es wird weiterhin zuviel 'Missbrauch' damit betrieben, eine sehr grosse Anzahl der Bewertungen laeuft so ab: User bewertet wahllos andere User mit der Bemerkung "Los, jetzt gib mir auch Karma". Grandios Sinn und Zweck der Funktion verfehlt.
- Bis sich die Karmapunkte einigermassen gut bei den Usern verteilt haben, wuerde eine halbe Ewigkeit vergehen. Auch Ansaetze wie Karma pro Post helfen da nichts. 
- Die Anzeige des Karmas erfordert zusaetzliche Datenbankabfragen, die wir uns sparen koennen. Das ist gut fuer die Performance des Forums.

Wir hoffen auf euer Verstaendnis.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2004)

kann man dann die grünen punkte für was anderes hernehmen... ich find die geben optisch schon was her 

und da das ganze ja wohl abgeschafft wird.. ist chriz mit seinen drei punkten jetzt der King of Karma


----------



## Marcus (11. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dann die grünen punkte für was anderes hernehmen... ich find die geben optisch schon was her



Hast du eine Idee?

/r


----------



## lebaron (11. August 2004)

Spitze, konnte man sich das also doch sparen, nun gut ... ich will ja nicht meckern 

*freut sich dass der spuk bald ein ende hat*


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du eine Idee?
> 
> /r



alle 1000 Postings ein grüner Punkt *g*  (jaja, weißt ja.. der Verlust meines geliebten Counters zerrt noch an mir) 

hmm mal überlegen, wie kann man die grünen Punkte am Leben erhalten?

- Stellung des Mod's also.. ob Moderator... Supermoderator... Admin etc..
- Für jedes Jahr das man schon in der IBC angemeldet ist einen Punkt
- Für jeden IBC Award den man gewonnen hat einen Punkt

hmm, vielleicht fällt mir später noch mehr ein *g*


----------



## Berti (11. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> alle 1000 Postings ein grüner Punkt *g*  (jaja, weißt ja.. der Verlust meines geliebten Counters zerrt noch an mir)
> 
> hmm mal überlegen, wie kann man die grünen Punkte am Leben erhalten?
> 
> ...



guck einfach in der Galerie... da lebt der counter noch;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (11. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> - Stellung des Mod's also.. ob Moderator... Supermoderator... Admin etc..


gibbet schon


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> laalalalaaaaa



glaub das musst du hier nich breit treten 
dieses posting, und das von berti sind offtopic und können gelöscht werden


----------



## Schlammpaddler (11. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> - Für jedes Jahr das man schon in der IBC angemeldet ist einen Punkt



Das fände ich jetzt garnichtmal sooo schlecht. Da weiß man auf den ersten Blick mit wem man es zu tun hat. "Jungspund" oder "alter Hase" ? 


an die Scheffs hier im Forum:
Jetzt mal im Ernst meine ganz eigene Meinung:
Laßt doch diesen ganzen Firlefanz einfach bleiben und spart euch die Energie (und die des Servers) für ein "sauberes", informatives Forum, so wie wir es die letzten Jahre gewohnt sind. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Chriz (11. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden die Karma-Funktion zum Wochenende wieder deaktivieren...




Ist heut der 1. April?
Hast du nen Sonnenstich?


Alter - Finger weg von der Funktion 




Mein Vorschlag hierzu:
Die Karmakommentare nicht sichtbar machen. So sieht man nicht, ob mal wieder neue Bewertungen eingegangen sind.
Stattdessen wird bei jedem positiv bewerteten Posting 1 grüner Böbbel dargestellt (pro Bewertung?!).

So differenziert man zwischen einem User mit viel Karma, der auch mal mist schreiben kann, und einem einzelnen gut bewerteten Beitrag der auch von einem Noob kommen kann.


Ich hab mal wieder die besten Ideen


----------



## lebaron (11. August 2004)

verkauft doch den grünen punkt als werbung für "den grünen punkt" - so wird er dann wenigstens richtig recycelt


----------



## lebaron (11. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal im Ernst meine ganz eigene Meinung:
> Laßt doch diesen ganzen Firlefanz einfach bleiben und spart euch die Energie (und die des Servers) für ein "sauberes", informatives Forum, so wie wir es die letzten Jahre gewohnt sind.
> 
> Grüssle
> Martin


 

EDIT:

wollte nochmal anmerken, was rik auch schon gemeint hat, die meisten hier könenn selbst mit dem pos. karma abgeben nicht umgehen

wenn ich mir ansehe für was ich positives karma bekommen habe, muss ich lachen - damit ist niemandem geholfen - frei nach dem motto - ja das sehe ich auch so da gibts karma


----------



## polo (11. August 2004)

nee. karma bleibt
etwaige energie wird in ein gescheites test- / review-system gesteckt!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heut der 1. April?
> Hast du nen Sonnenstich?
> 
> Alter - Finger weg von der Funktion


jaja.. so hab ich damals auch um meinen counter gekämpft  sag deinen 3 grünen good bye *g*


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob euch schon jemand darauf hingewiesen hat (habe mir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen, nur die letzte und die erste  ):
Ich bin extrem Farbfehlsichtig (heißt eigentlich Farbabgleichsschwäche) und habe Probleme mit roten, grünen, grauen und violetten sowie braunen Farbtönen.
Die Karmatöne grün und rot und grau kann ich z.B. nicht differenzieren.
Aber war nur ne Anregung, wegen mir müsst Ihr das nicht ändern.


----------



## Marcus (11. August 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Die Karmatöne grün und rot und grau kann ich z.B. nicht differenzieren.
> Aber war nur ne Anregung, wegen mir müsst Ihr das nicht ändern.



Das haben wir (und die Hersteller der Software) nicht bedacht.

Aber die Funktion wird eh zum Wochenende wieder deaktiviert -- siehe ein paar Beitraege weiter oben.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (12. August 2004)

Wie bereits angekuendigt, wurden die Karmafunktionen nach dem Test wieder deaktiviert. Naeheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1406007&postcount=264

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. August 2004)

good bye ihr süßen kleinen grüne Punkte  

_edit: gibts keinen ersatz dafür... finde die ganze karma sache hat hier n bisl schwung reingebracht.. irgendwie fehlt jetzt was... irgendwelche Titel die man sich verdienen kann... 
oder einfach die IBC Awards viertel-jährlich machen... so von IBC-Winter Award bis IBC- Herbst Award _


----------



## Chriz (12. August 2004)

Wo ist der Button um mein Benutzertitel in die Tat umzusetzen?  



Und nach welchem Kalender ist heut schon Wochenende?


----------



## m2000 (12. August 2004)

heul doch....

ich schmeiss dir nachher ein paar tempos inn briefkasten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2004)

endlich ist der spuk zu ende 

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Moshcore (12. August 2004)

CHRIZ IST DEPRI na ja hast ja bald birthday dann kommt bestimmt der gewaltigste Geburtstagthread des Jahres nur dir zu Ehren weil du deine Knubbels verloren hast.


----------



## Marcus (12. August 2004)

Chriz schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Button um mein Benutzertitel in die Tat umzusetzen?



Wer wird hier den Eingeschnappten spielen. Die Aktion war als Test angelegt und sie hat nicht so ueberzeugt, wie sie sollte. Gruende habe ich dargelegt.

Konsequenz: Deaktivierung des Features. 

Mensch Chriz, das geht doch nicht gegen dich.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Chriz, das geht doch nicht gegen dich.



ich wär auch bitter enttäuscht wenn mir auf einmal diese 3 wunderschönen grünen punkte fehlen würden 

ich bin dafür dass die karma funktion wenigstens durch irgend nen neuen versuch ersetzt werden soll  irgendwas wofür man sich dann beim posten besonders viel mühe gibt


----------



## Principia (12. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas wofür man sich dann beim posten besonders viel mühe gibt


hab das was: ab 3 sinnfreien beiträgen -- automatisch 1 woche pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> hab das was: ab 3 sinnfreien beiträgen -- automatisch 1 woche pause



dann ist erst das halbe Forum gesperrt, und dann wird das Forum so brottrocken dass es nicht mehr die IBC ist.

Dann wird dieser Fehler ausgemerzt, aber ein paar DDDler deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen will haben dann ein so großes Spam-Defizit dass das Forum unter dem kombinierten Spam zusammenbricht.

Außerdem würde ich euch doch schon wegen diesem Beitrag fehlen. Gebts doch zu...


----------



## headake (12. August 2004)

War schon klar das sowas an dem Fehlverhalten bzw. mangelnder Disziplin mancher "Flachdenker" hier scheitert ... wirklich schade! 


Ein Vorschlag:

Was ich mir daher immermehr wünsche (auch wenn es etwas elitär klingt, was ich ja eigentlich nicht mag), wäre ein zusätzliches geschlossenes Forum zu dem Leute nur unter gewissen Voraussetzungen Zutritt erhalten. Das kenne ich aus einem Gamer-Forum und dort hat das Ganze sehr gut funktionert! 
Es mag auch ev. arogant klingen, doch könnte ich für meinen Teil auf so einige unnötige Kommentare, albernes/unreifes Verhalten und geistigen Dünnpfiff gut und gerne verzichten. 
Seht es mal so, im wahren Leben würde man Mitglieder einer Gruppe die sich so verhalten wie es hier teilweise der Fall ist, aus der Gruppe ausschliessen oder sie zumindest ordentlich in die Schranken weisen. Das bedeutet ja nicht dass wir sie aus dem Board vergraulen. Sie können weiter ihren Senf im normalen Forum ablassen wie bisher auch, nur dass es dann auch ein Forum gibt wo es etwas geordneter zugeht ... ein kleines Eldorado sozusagen 
Man könnte dann den Namen der User aus diesem Sonderforum eine Markierung hinzufügen, sodass sie überall erkenntlich sind. Unter diesen usern könnte man sich dann zusätzlich gegenseitig Karma geben, sodass man eine zusätzlich Qualitätsaussage hat. Dadurch würden auch Fehlbewertung ausgeschlossen oder mindestens stark minimiert.
Natürlich müssten dann die Aufnahmebedingungen dementsprechend gestellt und differenziert werden (z.B. u.A. ein Aufnahme-Vote unter den bisherigen Mitgleidern), aber ich denke das dürfte das geringste Problem sein. Und sollte jemand doch zu Unrecht aufgenommen worden sein, kann man ihm auf ähnliche Weise den Zugang zum Sonderforum wieder entziehen. Ausserdem könnte man den normalen usern eine "read-only" Berechtigung erteilen, sodass sie zumindest bei interessanten Themen mitlesen könnten.
Also das müsste man sicher nochmal genauer durchdenken, aber ich bin der Meinung dass es in der Form die bessere Lösung wäre.


Ich will nochmal betonen dass es bei meinem Vorschlag nicht darum geht eine Forums-Elite zu bilden, oder andere user abzuwerten o.Ä. ... vielmehr sollen die user dieses Sonderforums mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und mit ihren kompetenten und sachlichen Beiträgen Anderen einen Ansporn geben, bei ihren eigenen Posts auch mehr Wert auf Quallität zu legen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2004)

Naja, du würdest also eine art forum im forum bauen in dem Teil der "Pöbel" draußen bleibt bzw. nur lesen kann. Und nur wer sich das ganze verdient hat, wird Premium-User und steigt auf diese Ebene auf. Gefällt mir.

man müsste also nur die Kriterien für den "Aufstieg" festlegen und dann den Rikman fragen ob das ganze technisch machbar ist. Rikman hat ja mit rauchen aufgehört, da hat er ne Ablenkung


----------



## Principia (12. August 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nochmal betonen dass es bei meinem Vorschlag nicht darum geht eine Forums-Elite zu bilden, oder andere user abzuwerten o.Ä...


genau das wird aber damit geschehen...gewollt oder ungewollt. 

finde ich quatsch -- meine pers. meinung !


----------



## headake (12. August 2004)

@Prinzipia

Du hast schon Recht, nur empfand ich die Userbewertung als eine sehr gute Idee denn sie bietet ja die Möglichkeit die Aussagekraft eines Beitrages bzw. eines users zu unterstreichen ... dafür war sie ja gedacht.
Ein extra Forum müsste nicht unbedingt sein (hätte sich aber auf dem Weg angeboten), man könnte das ja auch lediglich uber einen User-Status regeln der auf die gleiche weise vergeben wird wie die Zugangsberechtigung. Mit diesem Status könnte man dann das Recht vergeben andere Status-X-User zu bewerten. Somit ist zumindest schonmal ausgeschlossen dass Bewertungen unseriös abgegeben werden (userpush). Das war ja auch einer der Hauptgründe warum das Karma wieder abgeschafft wurde. Es wäre zwar ebenso langwierig wie die Karmageschichte, doch muss man ja auch langfristig denken ... wir hoffen doch sicher alle dass es die IBC auch noch in X Jahren gibt ... oder? Und wenn es in der gleichen Zeit garkeine Lösung gäbe, was macht das dann für einen Unterschied?

Also wenn man gerne die Userbewertung aufrecht und aussagekräftig erhalten will, finde ich, ist das wohl eine der wenigen Lösungen die sich alternativ anbietet. Natürlich verursacht das auch gewissen Neid, aber dieser kann durchaus positive Auswirkungen haben.
Wir würden wenn, nicht drumherum kommen der Bewertung eine gewisse Kompetenz zu verleihen da sie sonst, wie es momentan ist, sinnlos wäre. Aber wiegesagt, eine solche Lösung ist nur dann brauchbar wenn man überhaupt noch an einer User-Bewertung interessiert ist und das ist eben die Frage!


----------



## aprillaprill (12. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wird hier den Eingeschnappten spielen. Die Aktion war als Test angelegt und sie hat nicht so ueberzeugt, wie sie sollte. Gruende habe ich dargelegt.
> 
> Konsequenz: Deaktivierung des Features.
> 
> ...




können wir das nicht irgendwie demokratisch lösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> @Prinzipia
> 
> Du hast schon Recht, nur empfand ich die Userbewertung als eine sehr gute Idee denn sie bietet ja die Möglichkeit die Aussagekraft eines Beitrages bzw. eines users zu unterstreichen ... dafür war sie ja gedacht.



1. das z ist ein C
2. gerade das war das problem, ein paar leute haben sich wegen jedem müll gegenseitig karma gegeben, so schafts auch ne hohlbirne massig karma einzuheimsen. Ich selber hab 17 karmapunkte oder so gehabt, die meisten davon für sinnlose Beiträge.


----------



## aprillaprill (12. August 2004)

naja das karma hatte shon was für sich alleine die freude wenn wieder n punkt reingeschwirt ist . das system an sich war  einfach nicht ausgereift . mit folgenden regeln und möglichkeiten hätte es sicher besser funktionert

1 leute die karma misbrauchen werden geckickt 

2 negatives karma sollte weiterhing möglich sein

3 karma anzeige deaktivieren sollte möglich sein ... war sie ja im grunde

4 2 kategorien für karma 1 lustiges karma 2 sachliches karma für gute beiträge
somit hätten bestimmt leute auch die sinnvollen beiträge bewertet 

5 es hätte besonderes  karma für threadersteller geben müssen 

usw ... denkt mal darüber nach


----------



## Moshcore (12. August 2004)

@headake alter wer hat dir denn ins hirn geschisse.......... komm ma klar auf deiner welle. Leute wozu haben wir denn alle unser Hirn um es zu benutzen na ja hedake für dich bete ich heute abend das dir der liebe gott hirn vom himmel schmeisst. Also ich weiss net wo euer Problem ist. Echt nicht fu..... Karma fu...eliteforum. Wir leben in europa hier darf jeder frei seine meinung äussern und wenn es wen net passt dann muss er es net lesen oder er liest es und schreibt seine meinung fertig das ist der sinn der Sache. Sobald man mit Sachen wie Karma und Eliteforum anfängt werden Meinungen unterdrückt, verwaschen und dann haben wir ein Forum voller Schleimer und die anderen sind weg. Gut dann kann man sich gegenseitig vollschleimen,dünnes schreiben usw. Meinetwegen aber dann bin ich und ca. 85% der Leute weg. Und übrig bleiben die Leute die eh net biken und nur am Pc sitzen. Ausserdem ich finde das Forum so wie es ist voll o.k. Unsere Admins machen nen top job auch wenn sie mal ab und zu net ganz fair sind   . Ach ja headake du hättest mal ins rechtsradikalen forum gehen soll da darf auch nur die Elite hin    . Hat schon was davon wie du schreibst. Lasst bitte alles so wie es ist.


----------



## Marcus (13. August 2004)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> @headake alter wer hat dir denn ins hirn geschisse.......... komm ma klar auf deiner welle. Leute wozu haben wir denn alle unser Hirn um es zu benutzen na ja hedake für dich bete ich heute abend das dir der liebe gott hirn vom himmel schmeisst. Also ich weiss net wo euer Problem ist. Echt nicht fu..... Karma fu...eliteforum.



Zuerst einmal: Wenn du dich an einer Diskussion beteiligst, dann waere es schoen, sich eines anderen Tones zu befleissigen.



> Wir leben in europa hier darf jeder frei seine meinung äussern und wenn es wen net passt dann muss er es net lesen oder er liest es und schreibt seine meinung fertig das ist der sinn der Sache.



Du siehst hier etwas falsch. Wir sind hier primaer nicht in Europa, sondern auf einer privaten Website. Das heisst insbesondere, dass wir hier die Regeln aufstellen. Ergo kann man hier eben nicht _frei_ seine Meinung aeussern, die Verhaltensregeln zeigen das auf.

Sobald man hier Demokratie einfuehren wuerde, koennte man den Laden gleich anzuenden. Ploetzlich haette jeder was zu sagen, zu noergeln und zu bestimmen. Das funktioniert nicht.

Das nur mal prinzipiell zum Thema Demokratie im Forum.




> Sobald man mit Sachen wie Karma und Eliteforum anfängt werden Meinungen unterdrückt, verwaschen und dann haben wir ein Forum voller Schleimer und die anderen sind weg.



Ich denke du hast Recht, zumindest was ein "Eliteforum" angeht. 
Das es mit dem Karma auch nicht besser ist, hat der Test gezeigt. Aber da weisst du ja sicher, was ich oben meinte ...

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## drivingghost (13. August 2004)

[quote aprillaprill]5 es hätte besonderes karma für threadersteller geben müssen [/quote]
und dann würde so ziemlich jeder nur sinnlose Threads eröffnen nur um Karma zu bekommen. Keine gute Idee.
Aber das Karma ist ja jetzt weg, ich bin froh darüber. Entweder es bleibt freigeschaltet mit allen Möglichkeiten (da hatten wir aber den Missbrauch) oder es wird eben wieder deaktiviert. Und das haben wir jetzt. Ich trauere meinem Bobbel nicht hinterher.
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## BommelMaster (13. August 2004)

ist eine sinvolle sache dass es wieder abgeschafft wurde  bringt ja auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

jede art von userbewertung die von anderen usern gemacht wird bringt und führt  zu nix ...

schön das die karmakagge weg ist


----------



## headake (13. August 2004)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> @headake alter wer hat dir denn ins hirn geschisse...



Wie rick schon angedeutet hat, brauchst du mir auf dem niveau garnicht erst ankommen. Wer von uns mehr Hirn besitzt ist hier ja wohl klar ersichtlich  



Auch wenns schwer fällt, lies meine posts mal richtig, denk drüber nach, notfalls lies sie nochmal, denk nochmal drüber nach ... und dann poste deine Meinung. Offensichtlich hast du das nicht gemacht, oder du raffst es einfach nicht? Versuch nicht die Aussage für dich selbst zu interpretieren, versuch dir lieber vorzustellen was ich dir/euch damit versucht hab zu sagen.



Ich habe in meine Aussagen absichtlich solche Bemerkung eingestreut wie z.B. "Ich will nochmal betonen dass es bei meinem Vorschlag nicht darum geht eine Forums-Elite zu bilden" oder "... es etwas elitär klingt, was ich ja eigentlich nicht mag" und viele andere mit denen ich betonen wollte das ich mich nicht selbst auf ein hohes Ross setze oder irgentwen runterputzen oder ausschliessen will. 
Mich mit Rechtsradikalität in Verbindung zu bringen ist ne versch****ne Anmassung ... ich bin alles andere als rechts und sowas lass ich mir von DIR nicht aufs Auge drücken! 


Es geht nicht darum die Meinung Anderer zu unterdrücken, die können, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, ihre Meinung wie bisher auch in den üblichen Foren abgeben. Allerdings könnte es dann auch ein Forum geben wo man nur dann posten darf wenn man in der Lage ist gewisse Spielregeln einzuhalten bzw. eine gewissen Form zu wahren (sollte ja eigentlich in jedem Forum der Fall sein). 
Zugegeben, ein Sonderforum würde zu sehr nach Elite klingen, aber wenn zur Elite die Leute zählen die das erfüllen was man eigentlich von jedem hier erwarten darf, dann nenn es eben so. Aber es wäre ja wiegesagt schon mit einem "Sonderstatus" getan! Das soll sich auch nicht auf wenige bestimmte Leute eingrenzen, im besten Fall könnte jeder user diesen Status haben und man braucht ihn garnicht mehr. Es kommt darauf an welche Vorraussetzungen man dafür festlegt. Eigentlich wären das keine schwer zu erfüllenden Kriterien, nur scheinen manche hier nichtmal dazu in der Lage zu sein. 
Wie oft sehe ich dass hier einfach nur sinnlos "rumgeflamed" und sich albern/unreif angestellt wird, sowas ist einfach nicht umgänglich. Und die Meisten fühlen sich einfach wohler wenn ein gewisser Umgang herrscht und man sachlich und vernünftig miteinander disskutieren/sprechen kann (ka. was das mit Schleimerei zu tun haben soll und ganz bestimmt würde dort keiner "Dünnen" labern).  

Wenn seine Meinung zu äussern nur darin besteht zu sagen "der isn Spati" (auf einen user bezogen) o.Ä., dann will ich deren Meinung einfach garnicht hören bzw. dann interessiert sie mich einfach nicht und ich denke das sehen viel ähnlich. Das können die gerne auf der Strasse kund tuen und ev. wird sich dann jemand entsprechen revangieren, dann merkt man vielleicht mal dass sich nicht jeder so anpöbeln lässt.
Wenn die Leute einfach mal fähig wären einen gewissen Umgangston zu pflegen und ein dementsprechendes Verhalten an den Tag legen würden, gäbe es überhaupt keinen Grund irgentwelche user besonders hervor zu heben oder ein sperates Forum zu errichten. Es ist einfach so dass mit solchen Leuten gewisse Dinge nicht funktionieren (wie man sieht) und mir fällt leider keine bessere Lösung ein wie man sonst Dinge durchführen kann die einer gewissen Voraussetzung bedürfen, ohne festzustellen ob diese Leute auch wirklich die nötigen Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Oder wir lassen den Status für den guten user weg und führen stattdessen eine Art Brandmarkung für schlechte user ein ... wie auch immer, solchen Negativfaktoren muss man einfach mal einen Dämpfer verpassen (so seh ich das!).


----------



## Moshcore (13. August 2004)

blablablabla glaubst du ich lese deinen müll jetzt wirklich fass dich mal kurz bei dir kommt so viel dünnes da lohnt sich das lesen nicht na ich geh lieber biken aber sülz ma weiter. Erzähl das mal alles dein Friseur oder deinen Lieblingsrentner


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> blablablabla glaubst du ich lese deinen müll jetzt wirklich fass dich mal kurz bei dir kommt so viel dünnes da lohnt sich das lesen nicht na ich geh lieber biken aber sülz ma weiter. Erzähl das mal alles dein Friseur oder deinen Lieblingsrentner



Wenn ich Rikman wäre, würde ich Dich mal für 'ne Woche ruhigstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headake (13. August 2004)

Schwach Junge .. ganz schwach!

Du bist das Beste Beispiel dafür, warum man hier manche user als überflüssig kennzeichnen sollte.

Um´s kurz zu sagen, Leute mit denen man nicht vernünftig reden kann und die nur durch mehr oder minder ausgefeilte Beleidigungen glänzen können und die keinerlei Toleranz für andere Meinungen besitzen, braucht hier keiner. Aber da wir ja ne offene Community sind, kann man höchstens versuchen die entspr. Leute etwas zu massregeln bzw. sie von gewissen Dingen abzuhalten ... unabhängig davon auf welche Art und Weise (eine Möglichkeit hab ich ja genannt).


Man kann durchaus mit mir reden, ich höre mir gerne deine Gegenargumente und Begründungen an ... vorausgesetz du machst es auf ne vernünftige Weise. Aber wenn du hier so verbal rumprügelst hab ich dazu überhaupt keine Lust und es zeigt mir ehrlich gesagt nur dass du nicht in der Lage bist dich oberhalb von Proleten-Niveau zu unterhalten ... sorry!

Aber BITTE, beweis mir doch einfach das Gegenteil ... andernfalls kommen wir hier wohl nicht weiter.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> Schwach Junge .. ganz schwach!
> 
> Du bist das Beste Beispiel dafür, warum man hier manche user als überflüssig kennzeichnen sollte.
> 
> ...




eine funktion um die leute zu brandmarken bringts auch nicht, die würde auch wieder missbraucht .wär ja quasi negatives karma, bringts nicht.

Dafür gibts diesen schönen Knopf "Beitrag an die Admins melden" den man in dem Fall einfach mal einsetzen darf. Bei mehrfachem Fehlverhallten sagts dann auch auf nimmerwiedersehen für einen Nutzer. Also eine Schutzfunktion ist schon vorhanden und muss nicht erst implementiert werden. Nur dass diese Schutzfunktion zu selten verwendet wird, man sollte mal den Button verändern, größer, farbenprächtiger und böser soll er aussehen 

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> eine funktion um die leute zu brandmarken bringts auch nicht, die würde auch wieder missbraucht .wär ja quasi negatives karma, bringts nicht.
> 
> Dafür gibts diesen schönen Knopf "Beitrag an die Admins melden" den man in dem Fall einfach mal einsetzen darf. Bei mehrfachem Fehlverhallten sagts dann auch auf nimmerwiedersehen für einen Nutzer. Also eine Schutzfunktion ist schon vorhanden und muss nicht erst implementiert werden. Nur dass diese Schutzfunktion zu selten verwendet wird, man sollte mal den Button verändern, größer, farbenprächtiger und böser soll er aussehen
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan



Du hast sicher Recht; allerdings hat Rikman in diesem Fall ja bereits reagiert und ich bin mir sicher, er schaut sich das weiter an...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## headake (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> eine funktion um die leute zu brandmarken bringts auch nicht, die würde auch wieder missbraucht .wär ja quasi negatives karma, bringts nicht.
> 
> Dafür gibts diesen schönen Knopf "Beitrag an die Admins melden" den man in dem Fall einfach mal einsetzen darf. Bei mehrfachem Fehlverhallten sagts dann auch auf nimmerwiedersehen für einen Nutzer. Also eine Schutzfunktion ist schon vorhanden und muss nicht erst implementiert werden. Nur dass diese Schutzfunktion zu selten verwendet wird, man sollte mal den Button verändern, größer, farbenprächtiger und böser soll er aussehen
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan


Jup, da hast du schon recht ... eigentlich ist es sogar besser wenns mit vorhandenen Mitteln funktioniert. Aber ich muss zugeben, ich hätte den Button vielleicht auch mal nutzen sollen  


Naja, ich wollte mal ein paar Anregungen geben ... aber ich seh schon ein dass das sehr schwierig, wenn nicht zu schwierig ist umzusetzen. Aber bin mir sicher mit soen einer überwiegend sehr guten Community bekommen wir das schon in den Griff.


----------



## trekkinger (13. August 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ich muss zugeben, ich hätte den Button vielleicht auch mal nutzen sollen  ...


Ich denke mal, dass dieser Jungspund durch die Reaktionen auf seine Postings genug Dämpfung abbekommen hat.
Möglicherweise wird er mal darüber nachdenken u. Einsicht bezüglich seines Umgangtons zeigen.

Damit würde er Grösse beweisen!!!!!


----------



## headake (13. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass dieser Jungspund durch die Reaktionen auf seine Postings genug Dämpfung abbekommen hat.
> Möglicherweise wird er mal darüber nachdenken u. Einsicht bezüglich seines Umgangtons zeigen.
> 
> Damit würde er Grösse beweisen!!!!!


Das hoff ich doch!


----------



## Caracal (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> eine funktion um die leute zu brandmarken bringts auch nicht, die würde auch wieder missbraucht .wär ja quasi negatives karma, bringts nicht.
> 
> Dafür gibts diesen schönen Knopf "Beitrag an die Admins melden" den man in dem Fall einfach mal einsetzen darf. Bei mehrfachem Fehlverhallten sagts dann auch auf nimmerwiedersehen für einen Nutzer. Also eine Schutzfunktion ist schon vorhanden und muss nicht erst implementiert werden. Nur dass diese Schutzfunktion zu selten verwendet wird, man sollte mal den Button verändern, größer, farbenprächtiger und böser soll er aussehen
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan



Darüber hinaus kann man auch schlicht und einfach von der _Ignore-Funktion_ Gebrauch machen und schon ist das hilflose Gestammel einiger Nutzer zumindest für einen selbst Geschichte.


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. August 2004)

ICh würd sagen mit den Bobbels könnte man anstatt zu zeiegen wieviel Posts jmd hat, es  mit den grünen Dingern anzeigen und wenn man Mauszeiger draufhält die wahre exakte Postanzahl anzeigen lassen, so pro 500 posts ein Bobbel.


----------



## Berti (13. August 2004)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ich finde das Forum so wie es ist voll o.k. Unsere Admins machen nen top job auch wenn sie mal ab und zu net ganz fair sind   .



das seh ich ganz genauso und ich haltze dieses Karmagelumpem insgesamt für überflüssig...ist nur wieder Kapazität, die da draufgeht  !


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (13. August 2004)

Konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> ICh würd sagen mit den Bobbels könnte man anstatt zu zeiegen wieviel Posts jmd hat, es  mit den grünen Dingern anzeigen und wenn man Mauszeiger draufhält die wahre exakte Postanzahl anzeigen lassen, so pro 500 posts ein Bobbel.



Damit mißt du aber nur die Quantität der Beiträge, d.h. dem Zweck zum Beispiel Forumsneulingen zu zeigen, wie sie Beiträge anderer Nutzer zu bewerten haben (zum Beispiel wenn sie in der Kaufberatung oder zu technischen Fragen posten), ist das nicht wirklich dienlich. 
Ein Nebeneffekt dürfte eine Zunahme an Spam sein, mit der einzelne Nutzer versuchen könnten mehr "Bobbel" zu bekommen, was einem Forum bei dem kein Nutzer verpflichtet ist einen finanziellen Obolus zu entrichten, um den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten, sicher nicht zuträglich ist hinsichtlich der Performance und den Nerven des Admins.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

wenn man den postcount sehen will dann guckt man einfach in die galerie bei den Bildkommentaren, da steht noch die beitragsanzahl eines nutzers. Aktuell bin ich bei ca. 1750 Stück.


----------



## Marcus (13. August 2004)

Caracal schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nebeneffekt dürfte eine Zunahme an Spam sein, mit der einzelne Nutzer versuchen könnten mehr "Bobbel" zu bekommen, was einem Forum bei dem kein Nutzer verpflichtet ist einen finanziellen Obolus zu entrichten, um den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten, sicher nicht zuträglich ist hinsichtlich der Performance und den Nerven des Admins.



... und genau aus diesem Grund wurden die Beitragszaehler ja entfernt.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## trekkinger (13. August 2004)

Wie viele andere auch, habe ich von Anfang an daran gezweifelt, dass dieses Karma so funktionieren würde wie gedacht, leider.
Denn im Prinzip hätte es einer guten Sache dienen sollen: quasi etwas Disziplin in dieses Forum zu bringen, damit jedermann gut von unsinnig unterscheiden kann. 
Ich selbst hätte mir das so gewünscht, besonders wertvolle Beiträge, die besonders informativ und damit hilfreich sind, zu erkennen bzw. anzusteuern.

Das hätte zwar mit der letzten Einstellung kaum so hingehauen, aber nach einer positiven Zwischenbilanz hätte es bestimmt zusätzliche Veränderungen gegeben, die in eine solche Richtung abgezielt hätten (hoffe ich doch mal).
Ideal wäre es gewesen, wenn nicht ein Benutzer selbst, sondern ein Beitrag an sich bewertet worden wäre. 
So ganz nebenbei hätte ein Verfasser natürlich auch gut aussehen können.
Angenommen, ein Verfasser schriebe mehrfach nützliche Beiträge, hätte man diesen mit einem IBC-Award beehren können.

Sicherlich kann man auch so etwas manipulieren, aber dann wäre zumindest nachvollziehbar wieso ein Beitrag (der Verfasser) positiv dasteht, entgegengesetzt der blossen Anzeige von grünen Punkten, die mir nur wenig Auskunft nach dem Warum geben.


Hätte man also den Karma-Kram gelassen und einfach angezeigt, für was/warum jemand eine positive Bewertung bekommen hat (Kommentar und/oder Beitrag, für den man es bekommen hat), wäre es warscheinlich gut gegangen - das mit dem negativen NEGATIV-KARMA hatte man ja bereits abgeschaltet und damit das eigentlich Anrüchige zu Beginn.


ICH BIN DAFÜR, DASS DAS GANZE UNTER NEUEN EINSTELLUNGEN AUSPROBIERT WIRD.
NUR WEIL DAS BISHERIGE NICHT WIE GEWÜNSCHT FUNKTIONIERT HAT, BEDEUTET ES NICHT, DASS ALLES ANDERE IN DIESER ART AUCH NICHT FUNKTIONIEREN KANN/WIRD.

Es ist auch aus dem Grund wert getestet zu werden, weil diese Gemeinschaft eigentlich eine überaus positive "Community" ist.

(ein schlechter Versuch macht noch lange kein schlechtes Gesamtergebnis, also nochmal ran!!!)






ODER???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... und genau aus diesem Grund wurden die Beitragszaehler ja entfernt.
> 
> Gruesse, rikman






			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man den postcount sehen will dann guckt man einfach in die galerie bei den Bildkommentaren, da steht noch die beitragsanzahl eines nutzers. Aktuell bin ich bei ca. 1750 Stück.



?????


----------



## Berti (13. August 2004)

is doch egal, da sieht man wenigstens auf umwegen wieviel schrott man schon gepostet hat;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ?????



!

/r


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> !
> 
> /r



?!.:;()

irgenwie versteh ichs nicht. Aber eigentlich hat ja Berti recht:



			
				Berti schrieb:
			
		

> is doch egal, da sieht man wenigstens auf umwegen wieviel schrott man schon gepostet hat;-)


----------



## Marcus (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> irgenwie versteh ichs nicht.



... dann schau ins Fotoalbum. 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

für den hinweis will ich aber jetzt jederzeit den status meines postcounts abfragen können. 

Ich würd echt ne Jury für "Senior Member" einführen die unparteiisch Nutzer die was geleistet haben auszeichnet. 

auszuzeichnen wären um nur wenige zu nennen:
Sharky -- kaufberatung
Boandl -- Trekking
Dani -- Technik
Mankra -- Spirit

ja, es gibt die Awards aber den Award kann nur einer haben, aber es gibt nicht nur einen Superman in der kaufberatung, nicht nur einen Technikfreak und naja, mankra ist einmalig. Ich wäre dafür dass manche nutzer die sich in einem Bereich voll engagieren auch mit dem betreffenden Schild ausgezeichnet werden

z.B. Schild dass er sehr aktiv in der Kaufberatung ist, also dass seine Meinung bei dem wo er Ahnung hat viel zählt und auch so ausgezeichnet ist.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (14. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> !
> 
> /r



ich bezieh mich mal eben auf deinen Benutzertitel.... SCHWEIN! 

jetzt is auch die letzte möglichkeit weg seine beiträge aufsummiert zu sehen


----------



## Coffee (15. August 2004)

vielleicht sollte man den zähler uf rückwärs stellen ab 1000. und wer bei 0 ist bekommt eine automatische auszeit   so schreibt jeder nur noch sinnvolle beiträge   

nein ernsthaft, ich verstehe nicht warum ihr euch an diesen beitragszählern so aufhängt und die für so wichtig haltet. ich finde sie unnütz. denn sie tragen nur dazu bei, das es ein paar dazu verwenden um zu posen.


grüße coffee


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte man den zähler uf rückwärs stellen ab 1000. und wer bei 0 ist bekommt eine automatische auszeit   so schreibt jeder nur noch sinnvolle beiträge



da könntest aber selber mittlerweile auch schon seeehr lange urlaub machen 

im grunde genommen braucht man so wirklich wohl kaum eine statistik... aber alle statistiken sind doch irgendwie interessant?

wieviel user es hier im forum gibt.. und wieviele themen und beiträge es insgesamt gibt ist doch auch nur für die admins wichtig..?! aber die stehen auch immer unten..


----------



## lebaron (15. August 2004)

ich frage mich nicht nur was alle welt mit diesem postcounter will sondern viel mehr warum alle welt unbedingt person x oder y auszeichnen will, schafft es denn niemand hier objektiv beiträge für sich selber zu bewerten?

brauchen wir denn echt noch 50 boppels davon 5 in pink und 30 grüne plus 7 schilder die unter dem avatar aufpoppen um zu sehen wann wer den größten furz gelassen hat ?

ich denke nicht.

und ich kann mir beileibe nicht vorstellen, dass dieser ganze krempel der performance zuträglich ist, es dauert ja so schon alles länger bis es geladen ist ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

naja, wenn ein nutzer ein paar beiträge hat dann sagt das ja auch was über seine aussagekraft aus.

und der Evil zeigt eigentlich dass auch viele  Beiträge (über 10000?) nicht von Qualtität zeugen, und das sieht man auch 


Ich meine der Beitragszähler wär doch mal wieder nen Versuch wert. Wer spammt spammt sowieso. Mit oder ohne Beitragszähler. Und ich fand ne ganz praktisch, man kann schließlich die Meinung eines Nutzers dann besser einschätzen.


----------



## lebaron (15. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenn ein nutzer ein paar beiträge hat dann sagt das ja auch was über seine aussagekraft aus.
> 
> und der Evil zeigt eigentlich dass auch viele  Beiträge (über 10000?) nicht von Qualtität zeugen, und das sieht man auch
> 
> ...




sorry aber damit wiedersprichst du dich vollkommen, les doch bitte nochmal waas du geschrieben hast, was ja richtig ist und dann sag mir mal wie du dann eine meinung besser einschätzen willst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. August 2004)

@ lord helmchen,

quatsch. ich kann einen anhand von beitragszahlen überhaupt nciht einschätzen. denn 1000 spampostings sind doch nciht gehaltvoller als 10 technsich hilfreiche postings oder? es kann also ein user mit viel viel weniger beiträgen ein viel wichitger user seinals einer mit extrem vielen.

beitragszähler, karma usw sind nur spielereien. diese wären nur dann hilfreich, wenn jeder, wirklich jeder deren sinn kapieren würde und nicht unsinn damit betreiben würde. hat man a deutlich am karma gesehen.

@ chaka checka,

wenn die user öfters mal vor dem "abschicken" nachdenken würden, müsste ich auch einige beiträge weniger schreiben ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

ach ihr versteht mich nicht, wenn ein nutzer was schreibt was mir sinnvoll erscheint und das durch seinen postcount unterstrichen wird dann ist mir die meinung auch viel wert. So ist das gemeint, die Spammer disqualifizieren sich selber, mit oder ohne Postcount. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## lebaron (15. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ach ihr versteht mich nicht, wenn ein nutzer was schreibt was mir sinnvoll erscheint und das durch seinen postcount unterstrichen wird dann ist mir die meinung auch viel wert. So ist das gemeint, die Spammer disqualifizieren sich selber, mit oder ohne Postcount. Jetzt verstanden?



auch spammer haben geistesblitze - und wenn es um richi geht kann auch evil was vernünftiges abgeben 

@evil - nichts für ungut


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich nicht nur was alle welt mit diesem postcounter will sondern viel mehr warum alle welt unbedingt person x oder y auszeichnen will, schafft es denn niemand hier objektiv beiträge für sich selber zu bewerten?
> 
> brauchen wir denn echt noch 50 boppels davon 5 in pink und 30 grüne plus 7 schilder die unter dem avatar aufpoppen um zu sehen wann wer den größten furz gelassen hat ?
> 
> ...




  wenn man noch Karma vergeben könnte, würde ich Dir dafür welches zukommen lassen ...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (16. August 2004)

_*noch einmal um Karma und Postcounter bettel*_

und wenn ihr bei diesem avatar noch nein sagen könnt.. seid ihr einfach herzlos


----------



## Marcus (16. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr einfach herzlos



Ja, so sagt man ... 

Moechtest du, dass ich dir deinen aktuellen Stand an Postings per Mail schicke? Einmal die Woche? Einmal im Monat? Sag einfach Bescheid. Nur leider werden wir die Counter nicht oeffentlich machen. Du weisst genau warum.

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. August 2004)

das wärs,einmal pro woche den counter geschickt zu bekommen fänd ich gut, gilt das angebot auch für mich?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. August 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...brauchen wir denn echt noch 50 boppels davon 5 in pink und 30 grüne plus 7 schilder die unter dem avatar aufpoppen um zu sehen wann wer den größten furz gelassen hat ?...
> ...und ich kann mir beileibe nicht vorstellen, dass dieser ganze krempel der performance zuträglich ist, es dauert ja so schon alles länger bis es geladen ist ...


Das hätte die große Eidechse nicht besser sagen können.  (obwohl, man weiß ja nie...  )


----------



## Marcus (16. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das wärs,einmal pro woche den counter geschickt zu bekommen fänd ich gut, gilt das angebot auch für mich?



Ich nehme deine Frage mal genauso wenig ernst wie mein Angebot an Chaka ... 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (16. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so sagt man ...
> 
> Moechtest du, dass ich dir deinen aktuellen Stand an Postings per Mail schicke? Einmal die Woche?



wär es unverschämt wenn ich ja sage?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (16. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme deine Frage mal genauso wenig ernst wie mein Angebot an Chaka ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman


*D'oh!*


----------



## trekkinger (16. August 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> *D'oh!*


Rikman, du "schwein". 
Du kannst doch solch einer goldigen Katze nicht einen dermassen simplen Wunsch verwehren!

@Chaka-Checka
Soll ich dir deinen (fiktiven) Posting-Stand mailen?


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2004)

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich besser bin...aber die letzten ca. 10 postings von euch sind der Beweis dafür, dass Post-counting nix bringt...


----------



## raymund (17. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Vorteil an einer Userbewertung wäre ja, daß man die Qualität der Antwort erkennen kann, ähnlich den Bewertungen bei Ebay.
Sowas funktioniert leider nur dann, wenn die Bewertung von qualifizierten Benutzern durchgeführt wird bzw. überwacht wird (bei Ebay nicht der Fall)
Da sich die Kinder hier nur um der Punkte willen hin und her bewerten macht das keinen Sinn.
Sinnvoll wäre eine Bewertung von neutralen Personen wie z.B. Admins, aber wer macht das freiwillig bzw. umsonst.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## carmin (17. August 2004)

... und hat die Abschaffung gar nicht mitgekriegt. Gut, habe oben ziemlich dafür argumentiert, aber kann auch gut ohne die Böbbels leben. Auch wenn ich denke, dass die Ziele nach dem Abebben des Spieltriebs durchaus erreichbar gewesen wären.

Noch ein paar Kommentare:
Awards -- okay, hm, tja. Weil's ohnehin nur wenige geben wird, dürften sie kaum einen Anreiz zum Schreiben sinnhafter Beiträge ausüben. Letztlich kennt man die Leute, die fast immer mit Hilfe zur Stelle sind, sehr schnell auch ohne Awards.

Wobei man es einfacher hätte, wenn nicht dauernd die Avatars geändert würden *hüstel*. (War ja zum Beispiel ganz geschockt von diesem angestrengt-versteinert schauenden Mann da...)


Trekkingers Vorschlag, Beiträge und nicht User zu bewerten, verdient Unterstützung! Die Zahl der Bewertungen könnte durch Böbbele angezeigt werden (womit wir ja eine Verwendung hätten). Natürlich unter einer anderen Skala (zB -10/-5/-2/-1/0/+1/+2/+5/+10). Auch negative Wertungen wären da kein Problem. Und diese Bewertungen bleiben beim Post und werden NICHT userbezogen zusammengezählt.

Vorteile: Weiterhin ein Anreiz für konstruktives Verhalten. Beim Lesen langer Threads Fokussierung auf gut bewertete Beiträge möglich. Kein böses Blut wegen schlechtem Karma, kein Hochpuschen (solange anonym).

Nachteil: Kein Schutz vor Spam, aber der war auch vorher nicht gegeben.

Ich fürchte nur, das müsste einer (jaja) ganz von Null auf umsetzen (während das Karma-Zeug ja schon gegeben war), und sowas ist unwahrscheinlich...


Tja, und coffees Sache mit "vor dem Posten nachdenken" könnte man ja forcieren durch ein weiteres Formular, das nach dem "Antworten"-Button erscheint und zum Lösen einer Rechenaufgabe auffordert oder so... Na gut, ich halt meine Klappe.


Aber der zweite Punkt ist schon ernst gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (17. August 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und coffees Sache mit "vor dem Posten nachdenken" könnte man ja forcieren durch ein weiteres Formular, das nach dem "Antworten"-Button erscheint und zum Lösen einer Rechenaufgabe auffordert oder so....


Du willst mich wohl raushaben?


----------



## Marcus (17. August 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der zweite Punkt ist schon ernst gemeint!


  Mir waere lieber, der dritte waere ernst gemeint gewesen ...


_Vor dem Veroeffentlichen des Beitrages ist die folgende Aufgabe zu loesen: "Beweisen Sie den Satz von Hurwitz!"_ *muahahaha*


  Gruesse, rikman


----------



## trekkinger (17. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir waere lieber, der dritte waere ernst gemeint gewesen ...
> 
> 
> _Vor dem Veroeffentlichen des Beitrages ist die folgende Aufgabe zu loesen: "Beweisen Sie den Satz von Hurwitz!"_ *muahahaha*
> ...


Dann ginge ja der Wunsch von Headake in Erfüllung, von wegen "Elite"-Forum.
(ihr wollt mich wirklich raus haben!?) 

Würde es denn reichen, wenn ich einen Link dazu aufzeige?
http://www.iei.tu-clausthal.de/~promise/rt1/skript/node36.html 

Dumm kann man ruhig sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.


----------

